# UFC 91: COUTURE vs. LESNAR Discussion Thread



## NikosCC

*UFC 91: Couture vs Lesnar*
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, Nevada

Main Card Bouts:

*Randy Couture * (C) vs.* Brock Lesnar* -UFC Heavyweight Championship
*Gabriel Gonzaga* vs. *Josh Hendricks*
*Joe Stevenson* vs. *Kenny Florian*
*Demian Maia *vs.* Nathan Quarry *


Preliminary Card Bouts:

*Dustin Hazelett *vs. *Tamdan McCrory*
*Jeremy Stephens* vs. *Rafael dos Anjos*
*Jorge Gurgel* vs. *Aaron Riley*
*Alvin Robinson* vs. *Mark Bocek*
 
​

​
It's the biggest fight in mixed martial arts history! 3-time UFC® Heavyweight Champ Randy "The Natural" Couture returns to the Octagon™ and puts his title on the line against the biggest opponent of his career, wrestling powerhouse Brock Lesnar. Can the legend prevail? Or will a new hero rise?

UFC® 91: Couture vs. Lesnar - Saturday, November 15, live on Pay-Per-View from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## HexRei

Couture wins a UD by keeping the fight on his feet and in the clinch. :thumb04:


----------



## TheGamefather

Brock wins via whatever he wants.

He'll have complete control of Couture for however long it goes.


----------



## HexRei

haha maybe in the WWE


----------



## TheGamefather

HexRei said:


> haha maybe in the WWE


Lets not immediatly clog the thread with kiddie nonsense alright? :thumbsup: (I'm tired of all the WWE cracks...)

You don't have to take my word for it. Just wait till November, and remmember who tried to let you know.


----------



## HexRei

i wouldn't count on the WWE cracks ending anytime soon. its too good.

so why dont you put your money where your mouth is and sig bet?


----------



## LoganDaBoxer

Couture with his MMA experience should be able to handle whatever Brock throws at him. Couture by unamious decision.


----------



## cplmac

HexRei said:


> i wouldn't count on the WWE cracks ending anytime soon. its too good.
> 
> so why dont you put your money where your mouth is and sig bet?


I'll take that action, this WWE crap is getting old. Never done a sig be so you'll have to lay out the rules for me but you're on. Seriously, what does Lesnar have to do to prove he belongs in the UFC? For that matter what will it prove if he loses to "the natural"? Sig bet on, I can't wait.


----------



## nevrsummr13

man im much more excited about the kenny vs joe daddy fight thats gonna be a great fight


----------



## HexRei

cplmac said:


> I'll take that action, this WWE crap is getting old. Never done a sig be so you'll have to lay out the rules for me but you're on. Seriously, what does Lesnar have to do to prove he belongs in the UFC? For that matter what will it prove if he loses to "the natural"? Sig bet on, I can't wait.


Nah, not a graphic sig, we can just have a little "cplmac made me admit I was wrong about Lesnar" or whatever. you know. I won't choose anything foul, I'll try to make it funny, and I hope you'll do the same.

Anyway, I never said Lesnar doesn't belong in the UFC (he does, he is good enough to hang), but cmon, Lesnar via "anything he wants"? Only in WWE! Lesnar has displayed no submission skills. His only actual finish was by TKO against a complete can. he couldn't even finish Herring who isn't exactly a top-flight HW anymore.

In the UFC, Brock's only real chance of finishing Randy is via TKO or UD. He just doesn't have the subs or striking to finish it any other way right now, and certainly not to choose his method as if he was some kind of well-rounded MMA master.  That was what the "only in the WWE" comment was about. 

So, basically, we just shake on it here and wait with bated breath


----------



## TheGamefather

HexRei said:


> i wouldn't count on the WWE cracks ending anytime soon. its too good.
> 
> so why dont you put your money where your mouth is and sig bet?


It's not too good, its a sad little tool haters use to make themselves feel better about mean ol Lesnar taking over thier sport. 

And yur on for a sig bet. I'm all in on Lesnar via destruction.



HexRei said:


> Nah, not a graphic sig, we can just have a little "cplmac made me admit I was wrong about Lesnar" or whatever. you know. I won't choose anything foul, I'll try to make it funny, and I hope you'll do the same.
> 
> Anyway, I never said Lesnar doesn't belong in the UFC (he does, he is good enough to hang), but cmon, Lesnar via "anything he wants"? Only in WWE! Lesnar has displayed no submission skills. His only actual finish was by TKO against a complete can. he couldn't even finish Herring who isn't exactly a top-flight HW anymore.
> 
> In the UFC, Brock's only real chance of finishing Randy is via TKO or UD. He just doesn't have the subs or striking to finish it any other way right now, and certainly not to choose his method as if he was some kind of well-rounded MMA master.  That was what the "only in the WWE" comment was about.
> 
> So, basically, we just shake on it here and wait with bated breath


but heres the thing; he has the time right now to practice whatever he wants. If he wants to finish Randy via knee bar, he can be focussing on that. And yeah, I think he'll get what he wants to get in that regard.

And if whatever he wants is to just ride Randy like a lil pony for 5 rounds and absorb as much information as he can, he'll do that. Theres no rule in MMA that you have to try and finnish the fight. I had a great time watching Brock control Herring, I wouldn't get bored watching him do it to Randy for five rounds.



So alright, when Brock wins your new sig = 

"TheGamefather > Lesnar >>>> Fedor"





HexRei said:


> See, its really hard to take you seriously when you say things like Lesnar is "taking over our sport" when he in fact has a 2-1 record, neither win against a top10 fighter. That's actually what we call a "beginner".
> 
> Anyway, I hope you'll enjoy wearing a giant diss on your favorite fighter in your sig for thirty days


His record is irrelivant chachie.

And 30 days? Thats pretty week. I say a year minimum.


----------



## HexRei

TheGamefather said:


> It's not too good, its a sad little tool haters use to make themselves feel better about mean ol Lesnar taking over thier sport.
> 
> And yur on for a sig bet. I'm all in on Lesnar via destruction.


See, its really hard to take you seriously when you say things like Lesnar is "taking over our sport" when he in fact has a 2-1 record, neither win against a top10 fighter. That's actually what we call a "beginner". 

Anyway, I hope you'll enjoy wearing a giant diss on your favorite fighter in your sig for thirty days 



TheGamefather said:


> And if whatever he wants is to just ride Randy like a lil pony for 5 rounds and absorb as much information as he can, he'll do that. Theres no rule in MMA that you have to try and finnish the fight. I had a great time watching Brock control Herring, I wouldn't get bored watching him do it to Randy for five rounds.


Um, I didn't say there was anything wrong with a UD, but you said Brock could finish it *any way he wants to*. Sorry if you genuinely don't understand why that statement is ridiculous. Maybe its the same reason Brock is your favorite fighter.



> So alright, when Brock wins your new sig =
> 
> "TheGamefather > Lesnar >>>> Fedor"


Fine.



> His record is irrelivant chachie.
> 
> And 30 days? Thats pretty week. I say a year minimum.


Yeah, who cares about record when you're claiming someone is taking over a sport? :confused05: lol are you drunk or something?

I love it. A guy who's been here about three weeks is trying to make sig plans for his next year. Uh, ok. I suspect you'll just plain leave the site if your guy loses, but I'll take that bet. A year it is.

edit: sorry guys, had to edit this together after he edited his earlier post to respond to my later stuff. which is why it looks a lil odd.

edited into one post...


----------



## cplmac

HexRei said:


> So, basically, we just shake on it here and wait with bated breath


Good enough for me, I was going to keep it clean but make some kind of lame WWE endorsement sig or something. I wouldn't say Lesnar could win by anything he wants either, he's got NO sub game. I could definitely see him winning by three ways though, points, KO or stoppage. Really can't wait to see this fight though. Herring was a top ten HW when Lesnar beat him though.


----------



## HexRei

cplmac said:


> Good enough for me, I was going to keep it clean but make some kind of lame WWE endorsement sig or something. I wouldn't say Lesnar could win by anything he wants either, he's got NO sub game. I could definitely see him winning by three ways though, points, KO or stoppage. Really can't wait to see this fight though. Herring was a top ten HW when Lesnar beat him though.


Cool  gotta point out though, he was pretty borderline. He might have been in some top 10's then. But many didn't have him in top10. Who were his wins? I don't count Goodridge, Imes, or McGee for much, Kerr was a basketcase at the time of his loss, Nog is awesome but three losses in a row against an awesome opponent still can't be weighted heavily, so in the last eight years I think Vovchanchyh and Kongo were his only real meaningful wins. I dunno, I think whether Lesnar has yet beaten a top10 is still debatable. Hea definitely hasn't beaten a champion of the sport like Randy yet.

Either way, glad to take this bet, best of luck to you


----------



## LeeM

Amir should be main card .


----------



## The Legend

I'm really excited for Stevenson/Florian, I've been wanting to see that fight for a long time. Also why is Sadollah on the prelims? I mean I don't care for him that much but he is the most recent TUF winner.


----------



## lpbigd4444

HexRei dont diss Brocks fans man. Cmon hes my fav fighter too. I think this should be a good fight. Ill always love Capt. America but Lesnar is my boy so I hope he wins. I think people that compare Lesnar to Sylvia or Gonzaga are fools though. Lesnar is much stronger and more athletic than both so just cuz Couture beat them doesn't mean he will beat Lesnar. Although he could I think his chances are less.


----------



## mmamasta

*Thank god*

Thank god there are some people with some sense in their brains. I just got out of this "this Couture/Lesnar fight has me really confused", and all these people were talking about the many ways Lesnar has to beat Couture, and how there is no way that Couture can win. All I have to say to that is...honestly, you're joking, right? I don't believe any person who has seen Randy Couture fight (even once) and seen Brock Lesnar fight (be it WWE or MMA, and yes, that WWE stuff is going to be funny until he really proves himself) you cannot honestly believe Lesnar has anything but a punchers chance. Now, that is the only thing I will give you, Lesnar is a HUGE strong dude, and as shown in his fight with Heath, he can put a ton of power behind his shots, but that's all he has. I understand he's huge, but in terms of wrestling, he doesn't stand a chance! Are you kidding? He's Randy f'ing Couture, the man is the best wrestler in the sport, bar none. And I understand just looking at their size you may thing Lesnar is going to dominate the wrestling, but you really can't judge it on that until they get in the cage because everyone talks about Randy, and what's it's like when he gets his arms around you, and Brock what? Wrestled in college? wow, big dog, Randy's been INTEGRATING his wrestling into an mma game for years now, and he's going to dominate the clinch and the ground. As I said before Brock's only chance is landing a huge punch, and good luck with that, as shown by his fight with big Tim his boxing looks incredible, great head movement, quick sharp punches, I would give the advantage to Randy in the stand up. So to sum up, how many times does he have to prove that he's the best heavyweight in the world (barring Fedor, he's god), for people to stop thinking he's the f'ing underdog. I would take the money of ANYONE who watched mma little enough to honestly believe that Brock "WWE" Lesnar would beat Randy "The Natural" Couture in any legitimate arena.


----------



## lpbigd4444

mmamasta said:


> Brock what? Wrestled in college? wow, big dog, Randy's been INTEGRATING his wrestling into an mma game for years now, and he's going to dominate the clinch and the ground.


Lesnar didn't just wrestle in college. He was the division 1 NCAA heavyweight champion! twice!


----------



## lee909

Its a great fight for Lesnar. He has everything to gain and nothing to loose. What will people say if Cotoure stops him? nothing he is a relative begginer in MMA and is Champions.
The worry for Cotoure in my limited opinion will be age and size. i know everyone has been saying about his age for years but one day it will catch up with him and he has been inactive for a while now. While that might/could be a good thing for the rest injuries etc he could also be rusty and Lesnar is so so big if he gets him down will Cotoure be able to get back up and will be become another Herring and unable to move.Cotoure will have been working on submissions from the guard but will he be strong enough to hold them and how much have Lesnar move forward since the Mir fight.
I would imagine Randy will keep it on his feet and try to do to him what he did ti Liddell in the first fight which could turn the fight into a matador events with Brock charging and Randy picking him off.
Expierence could well be the key thing in later rounds and will Brocks huge muscluar body be able to get enough air when they get to the championship rounds
Hopfully it will be another page in the Captain America book on how to defy father time.

Lesnar could well turn into a future chapmion though and a few months training with Cotoure would help in no end


----------



## lpbigd4444

lee909 said:


> Cotoure will have been working on submissions from the guard but will he be strong enough to hold them and how much have Lesnar move forward since the Mir fight.


Couture actually said in an interview he isn working on submissions from gaurd at all. He is working on scrambling if he gets put on his back. This was in a recent interview (a few days old) but i don't have the link. I can try to find it again if someone wants it though.


----------



## lee909

interesting.
He will need to scramble quick becuase if Lesnar gets on top he will be hard to shift

cant wait


----------



## lpbigd4444

Thats what I was thinking but I guess you can never underestimate Capt. America. This fight is really interesting cuz I really have no clue how it will play out. Will Couture defy the odds again or will Lesnar simply prove too athletic to compete with. They were talkin about this fight in some video discussion thread on youtube and someone mentioned that every punch Lesnar has landed in his short MMA carrer has knocked the person down and every kick attempted on Lesnar has been caught and followed by a right hand. I looked back and realized that the dude was absolutely right. Nobody has been able to eat one of Lesnars punches yet so I figure even though Randy is great at keeping fights in the clinch Lesnar should still have a punchers chance in the standup game too so he isn entirely one dimensional.


----------



## HexRei

lpbigd4444 said:


> Couture actually said in an interview he isn working on submissions from gaurd at all. He is working on scrambling if he gets put on his back. This was in a recent interview (a few days old) but i don't have the link. I can try to find it again if someone wants it though.


Thank god. I was getting so tired of people claiming Randy was gonna work his sub game on brock if it went to the ground.


----------



## lpbigd4444

HexRei said:


> Thank god. I was getting so tired of people claiming Randy was gonna work his sub game on brock if it went to the ground.


I know. Like Randy has evert been a submission guy. He isnt the one to try and be putting Brock in a triangle or something lol.


----------



## lee909

lpbigd4444 said:


> I know. Like Randy has evert been a submission guy. He isnt the one to try and be putting Brock in a triangle or something lol.



i dont think that is what people are saying, that he will try submissions or triangles.Look at the way Mir caught him when he was over aggressive that is what i was on about anyway, the chances are randy will hit the deck and he may need a leg lock to finish the fight


----------



## looney liam

im liking this card. 

2 of my fav contenders at middleweight going at it. this could go either way quarry wins the standup but if it goes to the ground maia will get the submission.

florian vs stevenson is bothering me a bit. right now florian deserves a title shot, but thanks to major title shot delay it looks like he needs another win before that. i got florian in this fight, he has the upperhand in the standup, and is good enough on the ground to scramble out of trouble.

couture vs lesnar is interesting. looks like lesnar will just overwhelm couture with sheer strength. then again, couture always seems to win when he's the underdog. couture has a good gameplan here, but i don't know if he'll be able to avoid lesnars speed.


----------



## BlitzGT

Couture isnt the underdog in this fight.


----------



## HexRei

lee909 said:


> i dont think that is what people are saying, that he will try submissions or triangles.Look at the way Mir caught him when he was over aggressive that is what i was on about anyway, the chances are randy will hit the deck and he may need a leg lock to finish the fight


Randy hasn't had a leg lock finish once in his entire career, honestly I can't even recall seeing him attempt one. He's a wrestler at heart and the few subs he uses are chokes. He's not going to try to sub Brock unless Brock is seriously gassed or rocked, and I don't think he'll take the chance even then. He'd rather just pummel brock into submission.


----------



## clingin' chains

I'm gonna have to go with Lesnar all the way. Nothing against coture, but Lesnar is new and improved. His striking, ground game, and submission defense has drasticly improved.


----------



## wolfbot

I have to agree, Brock's incredible athleticism, his ridiculously hard hand strikes, his unstoppable takedowns, and his newly cautious approach, make him a fearsome opponent. 

What is Lesnar's reach anyway? He has to have a significant reach advantage, and I know Couture is no slouch in this area. 

Watching these two wrestlers go at it will be a real treat.


----------



## MJB23

clingin' chains said:


> I'm gonna have to go with Lesnar all the way. Nothing against coture, but Lesnar is new and improved. His striking, ground game, and submission defense has drasticly improved.


Since when did Lesnar get this drastically improved submission and ground game? He hasn't shown this improvement yet.


----------



## lpbigd4444

I think the guy means his ground game is improved in the sense that he is more cautious making it less likely for him to get caught in a sub. I on the other hand am going to assume he is improving in every aspect of mma because he has a crazy training regiment and he takes it very seriously. A guy as new as Lesnar has a lot of room for improvement so it is easier to improve where as somone doing it for ten years is in their prime (at least mentally if not physically). So I think Lesnar will continue to improve steadily and I think we are talking about the next UFC UNDISPUTED HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION BRRROOOOOCCKKKKKK LLLLLLLLLLLLLLEESNNAARRRRRRRRRRR! lol sorry i had to


----------



## Bazza89

Another thing I want to know is why are people going on about Brocks crazy training regimen? Its not like pretty much every top MMA fighter doesn't put any hours in at the gym.

Randy's one of the hardest workers in the game and is not only proven over five rounds but has broken down a lot more experienced fighters than Brock during fights with his pace and conditioning.

I don't think Brocks a joke and he does belong in the UFC but this should have been Werdums fight man, Brock got it on his name not his resume.

I see Randy keeping it mainly standing and outstriking Lesnar tbf. If Brock gets on top I didn't see anything in the Herring fight that makes me think he's gonna finish Randy and if Randy gets on top of Brock I see him either finishing or messing up Lesnar good enough to affect/impair him for the rest of the fight. The only way Brock wins IMO is constantly taking Randy down and keeping him there.

And as far as the WWE jabs go, seeing as Lesnar only got given this fight because of his career in pro-wrestling I think they're above the belt TBH.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Im not saying Lesnar is the only guy who works hard Im sayin that when a guy is new and doesn know a lot it is easier to improve with the hours they put in cuz they have more to learn. The only reason Lesnar didn finish Herring is cuz he was overly cautious after gettin caught by Mir. If he fights smart but loose (a healthy balance between the Mir fight and the Herring fight) I honestly think he can and will take Randy (and I like Couture a lot so I mean no disrespect). And as far as only fighting cuz his name be honest even if Werdum deserves the fight most people including (most likely) yourself would probably rather see what happens with a Lesnar fight.


----------



## chilo

TheGamefather said:


> Brock wins via whatever he wants.
> 
> He'll have complete control of Couture for however long it goes.


The only one that has that kind control to determain how long and how the ends is fedor


----------



## MalkyBoy

Right I have been trying to figure out how this fight will go for ages, then it came to me.

At the beginning of each round Lesnar will try to land a big shot if he connects I think he will drop Randy then get a GNP tko. However if Randy can avoid the big shots then he will domiante the game from the clinch until he can take it to the ground and dominate from side control. Rinse and repeat for a possible five rounds


----------



## lpbigd4444

I believe that Brock is too strong to be controlled on the ground by anyone. Im not sayin Randy wont win im just saying there is no way he has the physical strength to control the fight on the ground.


----------



## MalkyBoy

lpbigd4444 said:


> I believe that Brock is too strong to be controlled on the ground by anyone. Im not sayin Randy wont win im just saying there is no way he has the physical strength to control the fight on the ground.


He kept tim on the ground for almost the entire 25min of their fight


----------



## Bazza89

lpbigd4444 said:


> Im not saying Lesnar is the only guy who works hard Im sayin that when a guy is new and doesn know a lot it is easier to improve with the hours they put in cuz they have more to learn. The only reason Lesnar didn finish Herring is cuz he was overly cautious after gettin caught by Mir. If he fights smart but loose (a healthy balance between the Mir fight and the Herring fight) I honestly think he can and will take Randy (and I like Couture a lot so I mean no disrespect). And as far as only fighting cuz his name be honest even if Werdum deserves the fight most people including (most likely) yourself would probably rather see what happens with a Lesnar fight.


Theres a flip side to that coin though TBF. Being new to the sport does mean you improve quicker but you also have a lot of ground to make up on someone thats been doing this for as long as Randy. 

Lets face it, Brocks got good wrestling, (i'm still not convinced how good as Jake OBrien took Herring down and kept him there for 3 rounds not long ago) but he's never trained striking or BJJ up until a couple of years ago. He's not gonna turn into a Crocop/Nog hybrid overnight like some people are making out.

Ang TBH I'd rather have seen Randy-Werdum, IMO it's a lot more interesting match-up stylistically. Randy-Brock will interest more casual fans of course but I'd have much preferred Randy-Werdum.


----------



## lpbigd4444

what does TBH mean cuz i see it all the time and i dont know.


----------



## MADDSNIPER

to be honest


----------



## lpbigd4444

MADDSNIPER said:


> to be honest


ooooooooohhhhhh. thanks dude i am kinda new to the forum thing so i have been tryin to learn the lingo. most come to me when i see them but i couldn figure that one out.


----------



## clingin' chains

thank you lpbig4444. That hits the nail on the head on what I was trying to say. Also for Brock being as big as he is, its awesome how he trains. He trains damn near like sean sherk. People can argue that but watch him. He trains harder than any other heavyweight out there. Imo.


----------



## Bazza89

How do you know he trains harder than any other HW. From what I've seen of Brock he's a hard worker but to make a claim like that is a bit silly IMHO.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Bazza89 said:


> How do you know he trains harder than any other HW. From what I've seen of Brock he's a hard worker but to make a claim like that is a bit silly IMHO.


Who cares who he does and doesnt work harder than? The real point is that he is not satisfied with what he is now and he does not just act like a pompous ass that thinks he doesn need to work to be on top. He knows what it takes to get on top and stay there and with his work ethic and determination he will (if not Nov. 15 then eventually) be a champion. That is one thing I am very confident in. He has a stiff test ahead though that is for sure. With all of the hype on Nog and Fedor most people forget how good Randy Couture actually is. Whether you think he could take Fedor or not he is a fantastic fighter either way. He has phenominal head movement and great all around striking ability as well as his obvious wrestling skills and outstnding cardio. Should be a great fight in Nov.


----------



## Bazza89

Yeah but my point is pretty much every top ten fighter is always working his arse off to improve aswell so it's not as if Lesnars the only one.

As far as being HW champ goes, Brock matches up well with Randy so he's got a shout even though I'm picking Couture but I can't see Lesnar being top of the pile with good jitz guys like Nog, Werdum, Mir and Napao around. I think he's picked up the hgame too late and is naturally kinda bullish in his fight style and he's not gonna be able to sit in any of those fours guards for long without getting caught IMO.


----------



## yynnaot

Bazza89 said:


> Ang TBH I'd rather have seen Randy-Werdum, IMO it's a lot more interesting match-up stylistically. Randy-Brock will interest more casual fans of course but I'd have much preferred Randy-Werdum.


I can't agree more, I love lesnar, i think he will be great. But seriously, he beat one guy in the ufc and he gets a title shot? Albeit it was a great win, I'd much rather put him up against other fighters first before throwing him to the lions. I'd much rather see him fight a guy like gonzaga or even congo.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Kongo turned a Lesnar fight down I heard and then when Couture resigned Dana White just said "well you know what, I bet this will make a lot of money" so he made the fight. Its like he always says he wants to give shots to those deserving but at the same time give fans the fights they want to see. Much more people will buy Lesnar/Couture than Lesnar/Kongo or Couture/Werdum.


----------



## MalkyBoy

lpbigd4444 said:


> Kongo turned a Lesnar fight down I heard and then when Couture resigned Dana White just said "well you know what, I bet this will make a lot of money" so he made the fight. Its like he always says he wants to give shots to those deserving but at the same time give fans the fights they want to see. Much more people will buy Lesnar/Couture than Lesnar/Kongo or Couture/Werdum.



Kongo pulled out with an injury


----------



## G-S-P

Bazza89 said:


> Theres a flip side to that coin though TBF. Being new to the sport does mean you improve quicker but you also have a lot of ground to make up on someone thats been doing this for as long as Randy.
> 
> Lets face it, Brocks got good wrestling, (i'm still not convinced how good as Jake OBrien took Herring down and kept him there for 3 rounds not long ago) but he's never trained striking or BJJ up until a couple of years ago. He's not gonna turn into a Crocop/Nog hybrid overnight like some people are making out.
> 
> Ang TBH I'd rather have seen Randy-Werdum, IMO it's a lot more interesting match-up stylistically. Randy-Brock will interest more casual fans of course but I'd have much preferred Randy-Werdum.



Werdum obviously deserves the shot far more than Brock, but it goes without saying, from a business standpoint Dana and the Fertitta's would gain much more profit in revenue and PPV buys with Couture/Lesnar than Couture/Werdum, which is ideally the reason behind steadily building the Brock train without continuing to mold his legitimacy in the sport.

I favor Randy in the wrestling realm, having far more international experience than Lesnar, while Brock is handily the bigger man with more strength and explosiveness to his command. The physical gallantry in which Lesnar possesses, while having many intangibles, could very well determine the difference between a win and a loss.

Experience unequivocally goes to Randy, in addition to having superiority in every facet given Brock's rudimentary training in comparison to the former. Although this is the type of fight not worth betting on for the many unknown variables Brock still raises, along with Couture's year-long inactivity, especially at his age. The longer the fight goes, the presumable advantage Randy inhabits with the more polished cardio.

This is definitely tough to gauge. Randy has overcome the size and age hurtle throughout his entire career. If the fight goes into the clinch, Randy should have no problem negating Brock's shear power by trumping it with predominate technique. If Randy can't defend and nullify Brock's shot, he'll be working tooth and nail on the bottom trying to repeal Brock's onslaught. Considering Herring is much larger than Randy, Brock should have no problem employing great body control from top position, provided he can muster through the takedown. I'm going with Randy here based purely on experience and having more of a reliable, battle-tested base over Brock who is still vastly inexperienced and doesn't have the same skill level that Randy does, in any area. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if Brock completely dominates Randy with constant pressuring and wading in frequently for a shot, but I'm more than sure that Randy is prepared anything Brock brings to the table.


----------



## TheGamefather

HexRei said:


> See, its really hard to take you seriously when you say things like Lesnar is "taking over our sport" when he in fact has a 2-1 record, neither win against a top10 fighter. That's actually what we call a "beginner".
> 
> Anyway, I hope you'll enjoy wearing a giant diss on your favorite fighter in your sig for thirty days
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I didn't say there was anything wrong with a UD, but you said Brock could finish it *any way he wants to*. Sorry if you genuinely don't understand why that statement is ridiculous. Maybe its the same reason Brock is your favorite fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine.
> 
> 
> Yeah, who cares about record when you're claiming someone is taking over a sport? :confused05: lol are you drunk or something?
> 
> I love it. A guy who's been here about three weeks is trying to make sig plans for his next year. Uh, ok. I suspect you'll just plain leave the site if your guy loses, but I'll take that bet. A year it is.
> 
> edit: sorry guys, had to edit this together after he edited his earlier post to respond to my later stuff. which is why it looks a lil odd.


I can promise you I'm not abandoning this account, no matter what you come up with lol.

But Brock isn't losing, so it wont really matter. :thumbsup: 




Bazza89 said:


> How do you know he trains harder than any other HW. From what I've seen of Brock he's a hard worker but to make a claim like that is a bit silly IMHO.


What? Why do you think Brock is stronger, bigger, faster, and more agile then the rest of the heavy weight devision? Accident? And please don't say magical genetics, because nothing could be sillier. It's because he's worked harder.



Everyone said:


> Brock doesn't deserve it


Yes he does.


----------



## Bazza89

TheGamefather said:


> What? Why do you think Brock is stronger, bigger, faster, and more agile then the rest of the heavy weight devision? Accident? And please don't say magical genetics, because nothing could be sillier. It's because he's worked harder.


Obviously its magical genetics.*wink*

And Brocks not the fastest or most agile HW. He's pretty quick for his size but not across the whole HW division.

And Brock doesn't deserve his shot, if a UD win over Herring gets you a title shot then where was Jake OBriens?

It's unfair on Werdum and it's unfair on Mir. If Frank Mir gets by Nog then his next fight could be against someone he just beat. That's BS IMO.

The fact of the matter is however much potential Brock may have he's getting a title shot cos he used to prance around pretending to get hit with chairs and jumping off top ropes. IMO that's an insult to the fighters that have worked their whole lives to get to this level.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Its fine to feel that way and i understand the line of thinking completely but it is like Dana said "there is no gay ranking system in the UFC we put on fights that the fans want to see" (that was really just paraphrasing) and a majority of fans would rather see Lesnar/Couture than Werdum/Couture.


----------



## LeeM

I hope Amir's fight replaces Gonzaga's on the main card...I have no interest whatsoever to see another Gonzaga "I forgot how to do BJJ" fight.


----------



## Bazza89

lpbigd4444 said:


> Its fine to feel that way and i understand the line of thinking completely but it is like Dana said "there is no gay ranking system in the UFC we put on fights that the fans want to see" (that was really just paraphrasing) and a majority of fans would rather see Lesnar/Couture than Werdum/Couture.


Yeah, a lot of casual fans have a lot of interest in Lesnar - Couture.

The majority of people who have been following the sport for a long time would disagree though IMO.

To me it's more important for the credibility of the UFC and therefore the sport in general that the best fighters fight the best fighters; that the most deserving fighter gets the shot and not someone who's 2-1 in MMA and 1-1 in the UFC. 

If Brock had destroyed Herring inside a couple of minutes I probably wouldn't be so pissed off but how is a 1st round loss to Mir and a UD over Herring more worthy of a title shot than stopping Vera and Napao.

A ranking system isn't "gay" it simply stops unjust matchups like this happening.

How would you feel if you'd been fighting your whole life, were worthy of a title shot and got passed over for someone who just cos they used to wear tights and pretend to hit people with chairs drew a lot of presumably fickle fans?


----------



## TheGamefather

Bazza89 said:


> Obviously its magical genetics.*wink*
> 
> And Brocks not the fastest or most agile HW. He's pretty quick for his size but not across the whole HW division.
> 
> And Brock doesn't deserve his shot, if a UD win over Herring gets you a title shot then where was Jake OBriens?
> 
> It's unfair on Werdum and it's unfair on Mir. If Frank Mir gets by Nog then his next fight could be against someone he just beat. That's BS IMO.
> 
> The fact of the matter is however much potential Brock may have he's getting a title shot cos he used to prance around pretending to get hit with chairs and jumping off top ropes. IMO that's an insult to the fighters that have worked their whole lives to get to this level.


Man, would I LOVE to see one of you clowns who always cry idiotic crap about "prancing around" in pro wrestling.., say anything at all to a HW pro wrestlers face. Of course we all know you wouldn't have the stones to do it in rl, cause youd get murdered by a prancer. :thumbsup:

I think you need to forget about the WWE and look at Brock for what he is. He would probably only be another fight or two away from the title even if he'd never been on tv before. People don't want to watch skinny fat goofs like Silvia plod thier beer bellies around the ring. They are excited for Lesnar because he's a legitimate and amaizing athlete.

and lol.., whose faster or more agile than lesnar at HW? 

If you are really trying to take Brocks physicality away from him (he's only 6'2" btw...) and chalk it up to genetics, then your just a straight up hater. Brock did the work and got the results. Its not his fault the other guys in the devision dont have the same dedication.

And yeah, Mir having to fight Lesnar would be such an insult. Who ever heard of a rematch after a close or controversial fight? lol, you're crazy clueless with hate... time to take a step back.


----------



## jcsambo

NCC said:


> *UFC 91: Couture vs Lesnar*
> Event Type: Live Pay Per View
> Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> Main Card Bouts:
> 
> *Randy Couture * (C) vs.* Brock Lesnar* -UFC Heavyweight Championship
> *Gabriel Gonzaga* vs. *Josh Hendricks*
> *Joe Stevenson* vs. *Kenny Florian*
> *Demian Maia *vs.* Nathan Quarry *
> *Dustin Hazelett *vs. *Tamdan McCrory*
> 
> 
> Preliminary Card Bouts:
> 
> *Jeremy Stephens* vs. *Rafael dos Anjos*
> *Matt Riddle* vs. *Troy Mandaloniz*
> *Alvin Robinson* vs. *Mark Bocek*
> *Amir Sadollah* vs. *Nick Catone*
> ​
> 
> ​
> It's the biggest fight in mixed martial arts history! 3-time UFC® Heavyweight Champ Randy "The Natural" Couture returns to the Octagon™ and puts his title on the line against the biggest opponent of his career, wrestling powerhouse Brock Lesnar. Can the legend prevail? Or will a new hero rise?
> 
> UFC® 91: Couture vs. Lesnar - Saturday, November 15, live on Pay-Per-View from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, NV.


I'll go for Couture here.
He has everything, not age. But Couture will be more intelligent.


----------



## Bazza89

TheGamefather said:


> Man, would I LOVE to see one of you clowns who always cry idiotic crap about "prancing around" in pro wrestling.., say anything at all to a HW pro wrestlers face. Of course we all know you wouldn't have the stones to do it in rl, cause youd get murdered by a prancer. :thumbsup:
> 
> I think you need to forget about the WWE and look at Brock for what he is. He would probably only be another fight or two away from the title even if he'd never been on tv before. People don't want to watch skinny fat goofs like Silvia plod thier beer bellies around the ring. They are excited for Lesnar because he's a legitimate and amaizing athlete.
> 
> and lol.., whose faster or more agile than lesnar at HW?
> 
> If you are really trying to take Brocks physicality away from him (he's only 6'2" btw...) and chalk it up to genetics, then your just a straight up hater. Brock did the work and got the results. Its not his fault the other guys in the devision dont have the same dedication.
> 
> And yeah, Mir having to fight Lesnar would be such an insult. Who ever heard of a rematch after a close or controversial fight? lol, you're crazy clueless with hate... time to take a step back.


How's a first round sub either close or controversial???

And TBH I'd LOVE you to go say that to Big Tim. Of course you wouldn't want to get "murdered" as you put it by a "skinny fat goof". BTW how can you be fat *and* skinny?:thumb02:

You say Brocks a real athlete, well Tims a real fighter who paid his dues and got his shot by knocking people out in real fights not hitting them with chairs in pretend ones.

It's hard to forget about the WWE when that is the SOLE reason that Brocks getting this shot over more deserving fighters.

I like Brock, I think he's taking the sport seriously and has a good chance at beating Randy but it's just his idiot fans who act like he's the second coming of Fedor cos he freaking decisioned Heath Herring. How does that put you a couple of shots from the title???

I think all the Brock nuthuggers are simply demonstrating what sort of adult watches pro-wrestling TBH.:confused03:

Anyway, I'm done with this thread, was good arguing the point with you man. Even if I COMPLETELY disagree you put your view across pretty well.


----------



## Lesnar_thePain

i have to admit that although my name is lesnar_thepain i'm not a mark for him, he is my favourite fighter in the UFC at the moment but most of my respect goes to his work ethic and the intensity throughout his training, i watched the WWE when he was the "Next Big Thing" and thought he was amazing i know think that his really is THE NEXT BIG THING for UFC, Randy Couture is an amazing fighter and i personally can't wait to see both these HV Lock up in the OCTAGON, Fights like this are made as it attracts more viewers, and brock brings a huge support club with him from wrestling and will get more people intrested in UFC, I myself am working my arse off to get in shape for MMA training atm as it is a life long dream and want to move from boxing to MMA, shall be watching this fight all the way!!!! UP THE LESNAR ,


----------



## lavatron

lesnar is an exciting prospect for the ufc in wot is a poor hw division, but i think dana cud b pushin him 2 soon .... a mean a title shot after 3 fights against arguably the best hw out there (excluding fedor) in couture, i dont question his trainin ethic or intensity i jus feel he shud b givin an oppertunity 2 establish himself 1st... but stranger things hav happend in mma this cud b the start ov a long lesnar title reign!!!


----------



## lpbigd4444

I think Lesnar will be Couture despite being an inferior fighter because he is just too strong. Maybe Couture will prove me wrong but I think Lesnar is just a whole other animal than Tim Silvia or Gabriel Gonzaga. Just cuz Couture proved people wrong about the size difference then (I thought he would win both of those fights) doesn mean he can definitely handle Lesnar though because Lesnar is far stronger than both Silvia and Gonzaga and he is quicker than both as well. Its def an intersting bout though


----------



## cyrusking

How bad is Lesnar's injury? If he is limited in any way he might not win.


----------



## lavatron

not sure if lesnar is actually injured... its ment 2 b a hoax... sum1 impersonating lorenzo fertitta phomed xtreme couture claimin brock was pullin out due 2 a hamstring injury...... but there has bin nothin from brocks camp or the ufc t back this up..... hope its all internet hype


----------



## Lightfall

Lesnar is slowed-down because of an injury, but after it heals, he will be as quick as ever.

Couture will come in slow, period.

You can't lack speed when fighting Lesnar, as the clinch and technique is not enough. Mir needed quick movement to get the submission and Couture's specialty is not submissions.


----------



## Terry77

Lightfall said:


> Lesnar is slowed-down because of an injury, but after it heals, he will be as quick as ever.
> 
> Couture will come in slow, period.
> 
> You can't lack speed when fighting Lesnar, as the clinch and technique is not enough. Mir needed quick movement to get the submission and Couture's specialy is not submissions.


Spot on. One of the main reasons Couture can still dominate at heavyweight is the lack of speed in fighters. Not that Randy is plodding or slow by any means, he's just a calculating fighter.

Randy will have to work some leg sweeps in this one, and keep Lesnar tight against the cage.


----------



## G-S-P

Randy's clinch game is world-class; don't expect to see Brock trump him with size and power once the fight is in close quarters. I'm inclined to believe Brock will want one of two things, either opt to test his hand on the feet, where he could extenuate more on his natural striking acumen and power, to prevent Randy from shooting in, or he'll look to take Randy down immediately.


----------



## motownbeard99

*Randy Must Out Smart Lesnar!*

GUYS--- 


Don't forget the level of intelligence in Randy Couture, he is by far probably the most intelligent fighter in the sport. He has a dynamic combination of true talent, heart, and mental stregnth. Unlike George St Pierre, who takes his head out of the game each time he loses, Randy stays focused no matter what position he is in. 

I dont think this is a fight that you can just simply say either guy is gonna win and thats that. However, If I we're to analyze the fight, I would say that Brock is going to come into it full speed, trying to catch Randy off guard, using powerful force, and will try to land quick powerful punches. The fight will most likely stay on their feet until they lock up and Randy attempts a throw which back fires and has Randy on his back. Randy quickly ends the fight with a submission while on his back. 


Wow, randy does it again and sets up what could be one of the most anticipated heavy weight MMA fights of all time

FEDOR EMALIENANCO VS RANDY THE NATUAL COUTOURE


BOO YAA!


----------



## DiamondDash2k

*EVERYONE WHO IS SAYING BROCK WILL WIN - PLEASE CONTINUE COUNTING OUT RANDY COUTURE BECAUSE HE WILL PROVE YOU WRONG LIKE HE ALWAYS HAS - he feeds on your negativity and it gives him super human Captain America powers*


----------



## lpbigd4444

motownbeard99 said:


> GUYS---
> 
> 
> Don't forget the level of intelligence in Randy Couture, he is by far probably the most intelligent fighter in the sport. He has a dynamic combination of true talent, heart, and mental stregnth. Unlike George St Pierre, who takes his head out of the game each time he loses, Randy stays focused no matter what position he is in.
> 
> I dont think this is a fight that you can just simply say either guy is gonna win and thats that. However, If I we're to analyze the fight, I would say that Brock is going to come into it full speed, trying to catch Randy off guard, using powerful force, and will try to land quick powerful punches. The fight will most likely stay on their feet until they lock up and Randy attempts a throw which back fires and has Randy on his back. Randy quickly ends the fight with a submission while on his back.
> 
> 
> Wow, randy does it again and sets up what could be one of the most anticipated heavy weight MMA fights of all time
> 
> FEDOR EMALIENANCO VS RANDY THE NATUAL COUTOURE
> 
> Randy has already said he isn gonna try subs off his back he has been working on scrambling during his training.
> 
> BOO YAA!





DiamondDash2k said:


> *EVERYONE WHO IS SAYING BROCK WILL WIN - PLEASE CONTINUE COUNTING OUT RANDY COUTURE BECAUSE HE WILL PROVE YOU WRONG LIKE HE ALWAYS HAS - he feeds on your negativity and it gives him super human Captain America powers*


Just cuz I think Brock will win doesn mean I am counting Couture out. I would not be surprised if he did win. I love Couture but Lesnar is my fav fighter so Im gonna have to root for Lesnar to upset Couture. Dont forget Couture is the favorite here. Nobody is counting him out.


----------



## Lightfall

DiamondDash2k said:


> *EVERYONE WHO IS SAYING BROCK WILL WIN - PLEASE CONTINUE COUNTING OUT RANDY COUTURE BECAUSE HE WILL PROVE YOU WRONG LIKE HE ALWAYS HAS - he feeds on your negativity and it gives him super human Captain America powers*


Yeah but Captain America recently got killed, now his namesake is next


----------



## Oni

*this is Bullshit*

I think this whole fight is bullshit and it pisses me off......can anyone help me understand this?!?!?!?

the moment Lesnar entered the UFC it appears that tool Dana White has been walking him into a title shot; he has had 2-3 fights in the UFC and already has a title shot?!?!?! Am I missing something??????

I feel like Dana is just trying to have Randy pass the torch to a MORE MARKETABLE FIGHTER WITH NAME RECOGNITION (even if he has not been truly tested). It would not surprise me if they paid Randy to take a dive with Lesnar so that he can get out of his UFC contract and pursue his fight with Fedor Emilieninko.

I mean Lesners' record as I know it is:
He got submitted by Frank Mir.
He won his fight against crazyhorse (who really was not a test)....

so He's won 1 fight that I know of.......did he win another UFC fight that I don't know about?

Why didn't he not fight Minitoro Noguiera (someone who has boxing and has submission skills) or any other heavyweights?

*ugh*.............


----------



## jcsambo

Lesnar needs to fill his lungs a lot of air. Randy might go to distance and let Lesnar loose his air. 


http://jcsambo.blogspot.com



Oni said:


> I think this whole fight is bullshit and it pisses me off......can anyone help me understand this?!?!?!?
> 
> the moment Lesnar entered the UFC it appears that tool Dana White has been walking him into a title shot; he has had 2-3 fights in the UFC and already has a title shot?!?!?! Am I missing something??????
> 
> I feel like Dana is just trying to have Randy pass the torch to a MORE MARKETABLE FIGHTER WITH NAME RECOGNITION (even if he has not been truly tested). It would not surprise me if they paid Randy to take a dive with Lesnar so that he can get out of his UFC contract and pursue his fight with Fedor Emilieninko.
> 
> I mean Lesners' record as I know it is:
> He got submitted by Frank Mir.
> He won his fight against crazyhorse (who really was not a test)....
> 
> so He's won 1 fight that I know of.......did he win another UFC fight that I don't know about?
> 
> Why didn't he not fight Minitoro Noguiera (someone who has boxing and has submission skills) or any other heavyweights?
> 
> *ugh*.............




So simple. 

With an on-going court trial between Randy VS Zuffa, Zuffa want Randy to be killed and no longer compete in the future. Zuffa believe that Randy leaving UFC soon to fight Fedor. But before Randy can make his move, UFC want to make sure that Randy will be leaving UFC with broken bones.


----------



## fore43

Lesnar has size, strength, and youth versus Randy, who has vastly more experience, technique and desire. It should be very interesting since imo the only thing they are equal in is desire.


----------



## lpbigd4444

jcsambo said:


> Lesnar needs to fill his lungs a lot of air. Randy might go to distance and let Lesnar loose his air.
> 
> 
> http://jcsambo.blogspot.com





Oni said:


> I think this whole fight is bullshit and it pisses me off......can anyone help me understand this?!?!?!?
> 
> the moment Lesnar entered the UFC it appears that tool Dana White has been walking him into a title shot; he has had 2-3 fights in the UFC and already has a title shot?!?!?! Am I missing something??????
> 
> I feel like Dana is just trying to have Randy pass the torch to a MORE MARKETABLE FIGHTER WITH NAME RECOGNITION (even if he has not been truly tested). It would not surprise me if they paid Randy to take a dive with Lesnar so that he can get out of his UFC contract and pursue his fight with Fedor Emilieninko.
> 
> I mean Lesners' record as I know it is:
> He got submitted by Frank Mir.
> He won his fight against crazyhorse (who really was not a test)....
> 
> so He's won 1 fight that I know of.......did he win another UFC fight that I don't know about?
> 
> Why didn't he not fight Minitoro Noguiera (someone who has boxing and has submission skills) or any other heavyweights?
> 
> *ugh*.............


First of all he also beat that nobody judo dude (though he did actually win a silver medal in judo) before coming to the ufc and though he got submitted by Mir he was dominating the fight before getting caught so he is actually almost (had it not been for a rookie mistake) 3-0 with all 3 wins in dominant fashion. He is a very marketable person and the heavyweight division (though much improved) is still not quite as deep as the others so he is gettin a shot. If he wins he proves he was worthy all along. And on the Lesnar gassing thing he was a college wrestler and never gassed and he also made it through the Minnesota Vikings summer camp so I dont think he has ever had a conditioning problem. He also said he was ready for more rounds after going the distance with Herring.


----------



## Bazza89

Haha, since when is getting subbed in the first round almost winning???

I think Brocks got a decent chance at beating Randy, I'm picking Couture but wouldn't be surprised either way TBH.

I think it's BS that Brock got the shot over Werdum but whatever, it's not his fault its the UFC's.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Its almost winning because if he did what he was doing for just a little longer the ref would have stopped the fight. Also the ref took Brock off of Mir and deducted a point for hitting him in the back of the head without giving a warning first. Brock was probably only a few seconds away from winning by TKO.


----------



## Oni

*more Bullshit.....*



lpbigd4444 said:


> First of all he also beat that nobody judo dude (though he did actually win a silver medal in judo) before coming to the ufc and though he got submitted by Mir he was dominating the fight before getting caught so he is actually almost (had it not been for a rookie mistake) 3-0 with all 3 wins in dominant fashion. He is a very marketable person and the heavyweight division (though much improved) is still not quite as deep as the others so he is gettin a shot. If he wins he proves he was worthy all along. And on the Lesnar gassing thing he was a college wrestler and never gassed and he also made it through the Minnesota Vikings summer camp so I dont think he has ever had a conditioning problem. He also said he was ready for more rounds after going the distance with Herring.


I think Lesnar's total fight record is 2-1-0.......

That is one of the points that I was trying to make.....Lesnar is still a rookie making rookie mistakes so when does that qualify you for a title shot? he has 2 fights in the UFC and approx 3 fights his whole career; while fighters like Gonzaga, Werdum, Nogeuira, Mir, Kongo, etc have way more fights and wins in their career. The reason why Lesnar dominated in his fights was because he was not tested. I mean come on he fought crazy horse Crazyhorse!?!?!? And for those who try to site Anderson Silva as an example of getting only 2 UFC fights before a title shot, I recommend you look at his career; for he had been fighting in Pride, KOK, and other organizations way before he came to the UFC. Lesnar on the other hand only had 1 fight outside of the UFC, which was in K-1 (so in my mind there is no comparison). Anderson Silva actually knocked out his UFC opponents (finishes them) in his fights, while Lesnar has not. It is one thing to dominate a fight but if you can't finish your opponent by knockout or submission it shows that there is much to be improved. 

I'll give Lesnar credit in terms of prospects; he has a big future in the UFC although I think it is way too early for him to receive a title shot. At this point Lesnar has size and strength but no technique (and we see where that got him in his Mir fight). And I think it is telling that he won a decision against Crazyhorse instead of finishing him by knockout. 

At this point I think that Lesnars WWE name carries more weight than his actual fighting skill; he still has a lot of holes in him game that really need tightening up (still a rookie).

Lesnar vs Coture:
I think in order for him to win the fight he is going to have to use his size and strength advantage over Coture. I mean he should stick to ground and pound and the clinch. Lenars striking ability is not really up to par with Randy's yet and if he stands with him his chin will get tested. I think Randy's disadvantage is his mental game (his supposed fight with Fedor, court cases with the UFC, the other bullshit with that tool Dana White, etc). I think if Randy is more focused on Fedor and his court cases than he is sure to lose, but if he is solely focused on Lesnar and the holes in his game he will win in a dominating fashion. 

All in all...........I guess this is truly going to be a test to see what Lesnar is made of.


----------



## Bazza89

lpbigd4444 said:


> Its almost winning because if he did what he was doing for just a little longer the ref would have stopped the fight. Also the ref took Brock off of Mir and deducted a point for hitting him in the back of the head without giving a warning first. Brock was probably only a few seconds away from winning by TKO.


He did warn Brock first actually if you rewatch the fight you can hear it, Rogan and Goldberg just didn't hear it so they didn't mention it.

It's not as if Mir was in really bad trouble either, Brock was landing some shots but Mir was defending himself and it never looked like it should have been stopped.

Also Mir had regained guard and Brock was kinda standing over him when he got caught if I remember correctly, it's not like Mir rolled into the kneebar out of nowhere just as Brock was almost pounding him out.


----------



## Battlized

I think Lesnar is 1 of the stronger fighter the UFC has 
ever seen and he is fast but i'm a fan of Randy i wouldn't
put my money on this fight cause it could go either way
but ill say this Lesnar is most likely going to be the UFC 
Heavy weight champ sooner or later !


Daniel


----------



## Ryan From The Sky

TheGamefather said:


> Lets not immediatly clog the thread with kiddie nonsense alright? :thumbsup: (I'm tired of all the WWE cracks...)
> 
> You don't have to take my word for it. Just wait till November, and remmember who tried to let you know.


...says the guy who joined this forum a month ago. haha


----------



## TheGamefather

Bazza89 said:


> He did warn Brock first actually if you rewatch the fight you can hear it, Rogan and Goldberg just didn't hear it so they didn't mention it.
> 
> It's not as if Mir was in really bad trouble either, Brock was landing some shots but Mir was defending himself and it never looked like it should have been stopped.
> 
> Also Mir had regained guard and Brock was kinda standing over him when he got caught if I remember correctly, it's not like Mir rolled into the kneebar out of nowhere just as Brock was almost pounding him out.


I thought you were done with this thread? Maybe you thought since I hadn't posted in a while you could slide your nonsence through, but, nope. 


Mir's own words after the fight were that he had no idea what was going on in the fight, he felt like he was drowning. He couldn't even remmember what he'd done in the fight before the knee bar, until he watched the tape.


Lesnar got overly distracted by that point subtraction. It wasn't just the fact that Mir was allowed to stand back up, Lesnar was already nervous, the point thing just put him over the edge and he made a rookie mistake.

(and skinny fat = skinny arms, skinny legs, and a big fat beer gut. Tim Silvia is a good example. How anyone could look at Tim beside Lesnar, and not notice which one is the dedicated athlete, is way, way beyond my ability to comprehend)



Ryan From The Sky said:


> ...says the guy who joined this forum a month ago. haha


lol, WTH does that have to do with anything? How long I've been posting here has no effect on reality Cap'm.



Oni said:


> I think this whole fight is bullshit and it pisses me off......can anyone help me understand this?!?!?!?
> 
> the moment Lesnar entered the UFC it appears that tool Dana White has been walking him into a title shot; he has had 2-3 fights in the UFC and already has a title shot?!?!?! Am I missing something??????
> 
> I feel like Dana is just trying to have Randy pass the torch to a MORE MARKETABLE FIGHTER WITH NAME RECOGNITION (even if he has not been truly tested). It would not surprise me if they paid Randy to take a dive with Lesnar so that he can get out of his UFC contract and pursue his fight with Fedor Emilieninko.
> 
> I mean Lesners' record as I know it is:
> He got submitted by Frank Mir.
> He won his fight against crazyhorse (who really was not a test)....
> 
> so He's won 1 fight that I know of.......did he win another UFC fight that I don't know about?
> 
> Why didn't he not fight Minitoro Noguiera (someone who has boxing and has submission skills) or any other heavyweights?
> 
> *ugh*.............


Wow, all the Lesnar hate has made you dellusional. Couture taking a dive? Are you for real?

Yes Dana wants Brock to get Randy's heat, in a big way, Randy has been horrendous for the company PR wise, but I can garauntee you Couture wants to keep it for himself.

Anyone saying the Mir/Lesnar fight wasn't close is living in Lesnar hate land as well. The fight was just as one sided as the Herring fight, except for the last 3 seconds after Brock made a rookie mistake. 

You know who thinks the fight was close? Frank Mir, for sure.

(sry bout the double post, id merge em if I could)


----------



## Bazza89

TheGamefather said:


> I thought you were done with this thread? Maybe you thought since I hadn't posted in a while you could slide your nonsence through, but, nope.
> 
> 
> Mir's own words after the fight were that he had no idea what was going on in the fight, he felt like he was drowning. He couldn't even remmember what he'd done in the fight before the knee bar, until he watched the tape.
> 
> Lesnar got overly distracted by that point subtraction. It wasn't just the fact that Mir was allowed to stand back up, Lesnar was already nervous, the point thing just put him over the edge and he made a rookie mistake.
> 
> (and skinny fat = skinny arms, skinny legs, and a big fat beer gut. Tim Silvia is a good example. How anyone could look at Tim beside Lesnar, and not notice which one is the dedicated athlete, is way, way beyond my ability to comprehend)


Nice double post there mate.

I'm gutted that I can't slide my nonsense through now that I've come up against the inimitable MMA knowledge of a "rasslin" expert and Lesnar fanboy.

Actually Mir said after the fight that Lesnar was catching him with some pretty hard shots but he was moving his head around a lot and avoiding most of the damage.

And while Tim doesn't have the physique that Brock does your just showing your lack of knowledge by saying Sylvia isn't a dedicated athlete, he's done more in sport (real sport) than Brock and always had good conditioning.

Mir didn't say he couldn't remember what had happened afterwards either, watch the interview in dressing room straight after the fight and Mir talks through exactly what happened in detail. You can't juyst make stuff up mate.

I've said this before but I'll say it again, why are people putting so much stock into a decision win over Heath Herring. Yeah Lesnar won pretty comfortably but he didn't do any thing to him that Jake freakin Obrien didn't do like 3 fights before. Basically take him down and control him.


----------



## Oni

*Brock is good for the sport but the fight is still bullshit...*



TheGamefather said:


> Wow, all the Lesnar hate has made you dellusional. Couture taking a dive? Are you for real?
> 
> Yes Dana wants Brock to get Randy's heat, in a big way, Randy has been horrendous for the company PR wise, but I can garauntee you Couture wants to keep it for himself.
> 
> Anyone saying the Mir/Lesnar fight wasn't close is living in Lesnar hate land as well. The fight was just as one sided as the Herring fight, except for the last 3 seconds after Brock made a rookie mistake.
> 
> You know who thinks the fight was close? Frank Mir, for sure.
> 
> (sry bout the double post, id merge em if I could)


ok so I may have exaggerated a bit about Randy taking a dive; But I think its delusional to think that Randy is bad PR for the UFC. Randy was great PR for the UFC b/c he had a huge part in forming what fans now see today. Randy was one of the few talented fighters who had a clean wholesome image, for he was an all american wrestler as opposed to being a street fighter/brawler. He was the one who paved the way for other fighters who are currently in the UFC including Brock Lesnar. The only thing that could be considered bad PR is Randy's recent court cases with the UFC and trying to get out of his contract to fight Fedor (the #1 ranked heavyweight in the world), but can you blame him for trying to be #1. The UFC has a bunch of bureaucratic BS preventing the Fedor fight from happening. 

Lets be clear I don't hate Brock, he has immaculate potential to be the best HW fighter the UFC will even have; but to say that he deserves a title shot NOW with an MMA career record of 2-1-0 and not having beat any to the top 5 ranked HW fighters in the world is ludicrous. As it stands now Brock is great for the sport of MMA in terms of bringing in more fans who would not normally watch but he is still an amateur will many holes in his game. I would not be making this argument if Brock had been tested by a true heavyweight. There are many HW fighters that are much more deserving of a title shot than Brock but they just don't have the name recognition and PR power; and that is what I find so offensive. To me it seems more like a PR stunt to recruit new fans and make money than it is about maintaining the honor and integrity of the sport (I mean that in terms of the fighters). I think this could be setting a dangerous precedent for future fighters in the UFC, because soon there will be more emphasis on being a marketable character instead of a skilled fighter; and soon we will start seeing more Anna Kournikova's of MMA instead of seeing more Michael Jordans of MMA. 

Don't get me wrong...... Brock will more than likely hold his own against Randy (due to his mere size and strength) but he still is a Rookie who can easily lose the fight by making some dumb rookie mistake. At this point I see him as a weekend warrior; for even if he wins the title he will more than likely lose it to a more tested fighter when he tries to defend it (maybe Nogueira or even Mir again). We MMA fans are going to see Brock around in the fight game for a long time, and it will be interesting to see how his fight game develops but I still think he is undeserving for a title shot.


----------



## TheGamefather

I'm not making anything up... You are blinded with hate Bazza. Mir went for a couple of submisions in the match before the knee bar, he had no idea he'd tried them until he watched the tape, I'm not hunting down the interview on your account. Your attitude is proof you just don't like Lesnar for personal reasons, nothing to do with reality. Tim Silvia is lazy, anyone with eyes and a brain could figure that out... And just to be clear, you haters are the ones always talking about prowresling, I have no idea what Lesnar did in pro wrestling. (also, you were the one who ran from the thread, in fear of rational thought, not me, champ)

Oni, yeah, Couture was horrendous PR in the sence that he stopped promoting the UFC, and began promoting Fedor... Who isn't even inthe UFC. I'm sure Dana wants his head on a plate for that.

And deserve? I guess it doesn't mean much to me how long anyone has been in MMA, who cares? Brock is going to crush Randy, not because he's marketable.., but because hes way better than Randy at HW. This is a real life sport, it's not fixed, if Lesnar can beat the champion that means he deserved the shot, period. Your fears for the future of MMA are completely unwarented, Brock is not a side show by any strech of the imagination. He is a WAY better ambassidor for the sport than say..., Tim Silvia, lol. Or Chuck Lidell, or even Randy Couture. I don't get why people don't see that. He's not in it for a lark, he's in it to be the best, and he's one of the most driven athletes I've ever seen.

And yes, you are clouded with Lesnar hate. You hate it that he got a shot so quickly, but that has no bearing on his ability to beat Couture.


Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei

TheGamefather said:


> Mir's own words after the fight were that he had no idea what was going on in the fight, he felt like he was drowning. He couldn't even remmember what he'd done in the fight before the knee bar, until he watched the tape.


Yeah isn't that great? Lesnar was so lacking in skill that he got kneebarred by a guy who was "drowning" and couldn't even remember what happened later.


----------



## TheGamefather

HexRei said:


> Yeah isn't that great? Lesnar was so lacking in skill that he got kneebarred by a guy who was "drowning" and couldn't even remember what happened later.


HAhahahahahah... wow, you should be working for McCain with spin skills like that :laugh:

:sarcastic12:


----------



## Braveheart

I got Randy to sign this poster at a night of combat last week. He also dispelled any rumors about battling shoulder injury which could potentially delay fight with Brock.










He really didnt look that big in person, ..i guess i was expecting to see a superhero of some sort


----------



## HexRei

TheGamefather said:


> HAhahahahahah... wow, you should be working for McCain with spin skills like that :laugh:
> 
> :sarcastic12:


spin skills? this coming from a guy handcuffed to the balls of a 2-1 fighter?


----------



## TheGamefather

Braveheart said:


> He really didnt look that big in person, ..i guess i was expecting to see a superhero of some sort


Hey very cool you got to meet Mr. Couture. I am a big fan of his actually. If I could be friends with anyone in MMA today, it'd probably be him. Most thoughtful guy in the biz.

But yeah, that promo picture actually looks a bit rediculous. I honestly believe that the people expecting Randy to win, are thinking with thier hearts instead of thier minds. 




HexRei said:


> spin skills? this coming from a guy handcuffed to the balls of a 2-1 fighter?


To be frank, chief, my willingness to point out the obvious about Lesnar is feuled as much by my indignace to human stupidity (you've been a tremendous example btw, thx for that), as it is by respect for Lesnar. Brocks record is irrelivant, what matters is his ability.

And no amount of insults can save Randy at this point, but you are reeeeally making me look forward to enjoying your new post fight sig :thumb02:


----------



## HexRei

TheGamefather said:


> To be frank, chief, my willingness to point out the obvious about Lesnar is feuled as much by my indignace to human stupidity, as it is by respect for Lesnar. I've got lots of both.


LOL, lots of human stupidity?



> And no amount of childish insults can save Randy at this point, but you are reeeeally making me look forward to enjoying your new post fight sig :thumb02:


Me too, chachi! The only thing that's obvious is that Brock is still untested and your faith is just that, faith. It's possible he could win, but he definitely has not demonstrated that level of ability yet.


----------



## wolfbot

Randy almost looks like a _welterweight_ standing next to Brock. That's frightening. 



Braveheart said:


> I got Randy to sign this poster at a night of combat last week. He also dispelled any rumors about battling shoulder injury which could potentially delay fight with Brock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really didnt look that big in person, ..i guess i was expecting to see a superhero of some sort


----------



## TheGamefather

HexRei said:


> LOL, lots of human stupidity?
> 
> Me too, chachi! The only thing that's obvious is that Brock is still untested and your faith is just that, faith. It's possible he could win, but he definitely has not demonstrated that level of ability yet.


yeah, see... I'd edited my post in hopes of avoiding an idiotic responce like this, lol... at least your fast at typing, thats something I guess.

And the point about faith... thats the whoile thing I guess yeah that has a lot of you guys bent out of shape. 

It's not faith. It's the ability to observe reality without emotion or ego. Brock beating Randy isn't something I want to happen for personal reasons. Its something that is going to happen because we live in reality. The reason I keep bringing it up, is because somewhere in the back of my head there is an irrational voice that tells me if I'm right enough times all the people will shut up, listen and think... its a lost cause I know. At least I can make an asshat display an awsome sig for a year, thats something.



wolfbot said:


> Randy almost looks like a _welterweight_ standing next to Brock. That's frightening.


Yeah... Who looks at that picture and still can't see the truth? Stupid people if you ask me, lol.


----------



## HexRei

TheGamefather said:


> And the point about faith... thats the whoile thing I guess yeah that has a lot of you guys bent out of shape.
> 
> It's not faith. It's the ability to observe reality without emotion or ego. Brock beating Randy isn't something I want to happen for personal reasons. Its something that is going to happen because we live in reality.


Apparently you live in another reality where upsets never occur. And honestly it would hardly be an upset if Randy beat Brock.
Your refusal to admit the possibility of a loss to Couture has cost you all credibility, and your claims of objectivity are ridiculous in the face of your utter irrationality.


----------



## Oni

*A champion in the making*



TheGamefather said:


> I'm not making anything up... You are blinded with hate Bazza. Mir went for a couple of submisions in the match before the knee bar, he had no idea he'd tried them until he watched the tape, I'm not hunting down the interview on your account. Your attitude is proof you just don't like Lesnar for personal reasons, nothing to do with reality. Tim Silvia is lazy, anyone with eyes and a brain could figure that out... And just to be clear, you haters are the ones always talking about prowresling, I have no idea what Lesnar did in pro wrestling. (also, you were the one who ran from the thread, in fear of rational thought, not me, champ)
> 
> Oni, Couture was horrendous PR in the sence that he stopped promoting the UFC, and began promoting Fedor... Who isn't even inthe UFC. I'm sure Dana wants his head on a plate for that.
> 
> And deserve? I guess it doesn't mean much to me how long anyone has been in MMA, who cares? Brock is going to crush Randy, not because he's marketable.., but because hes way better than Randy at HW. This is a real life sport, it's not fixed, if Lesnar can beat the champion that means he deserved the shot, period. Your fears for the future of MMA are completely unwarented, Brock is not a side show by any strech of the imagination. He is a WAY better ambassidor for the sport than say..., Tim Silvia, lol. Or Chuck Lidell, or even Randy Couture. I don't get why people don't see that. He's not in it for a lark, he's in it to be the best, and he's one of the most driven athletes I've ever seen.
> 
> And yes, you are clouded with Lesnar hate. You hate it that he got a shot so quickly, but that has no bearing on his ability to beat Couture.
> 
> 
> Cheers :thumbsup:


You can't say that Lesnar's name did not have a part in him getting a title shot, b/c it sure as was not his technical ability. If you look at Brock Lesnars Game in terms of striking and the Ground techniques compared with other top ranked HW fighters in the UFC it is not so good; but in terms of strength he is probably the best. Look at the way he defended a kneebar from Mir it was white belt level Bullshit. Can anyone name a top ranked HW fighter who has been submitted by a kneebar in the UFC?:sign02: 

I'm trying to say that Lesnar knows a few ground techniques and defenses but not enough to warrant a title shot. If Lesnar tries that ground BS that he did with Crazyhorse with HW fighters that have a ground game... he is done for. Take fighters like Werdum, Gonzaga, Nogueira, Mir (who has proven this huge weakness). In what few fights Lesnar has had his strategy was to take the opponent down, control the position, and try to pound them out (which is what he should do given his size and strength); but that strategy will not work on seasoned BJJ black belts like Nogueira. I'm not sure that will work on Randy either given his wrestling background. Dana white himself said that you need to be well versed in both Striking and Ground game to be a champion in the UFC. Given Lesnars background in wrestling he should have some excellent takedown defenses which will help against BJJ black belts but that still leaves his striking (as well as how well he works off his back). Lesnar has some massive sledge hammers for hands which can knock any opponent down but since his striking is not yet polished he is lacking the in the area to knockout someone. Don't get me wrong, Lesnar has the power for a knockout but it is just that he is not striking correctly in order to achieve that result (not working the angles for a one punch knockout). Take chuck lidell, he has powerful hands and he works the angles and counterpunches in to get that knockout (and anderson silva is kind of the same way). He can daze his opponent so that they fall to the ground but he can't knock them out once he is there. 

Lesnar is a great Champion in the making but I'm not sure if he can beat Randy give his skill set as of now... but idk.

Randy's boxing is a little bit more crisp, Lesnars' wrestling might be a little better than Randy's, and since I see Lesnar almost as a younger version of Randy in the making....that is given their styles. Idk I just wish Lesnar was more well rounded.


----------



## eric2004bc

my opinioun brock will just control this fight in every aspect, hes proved he can stand and bang a lil hes proved he can control people on the ground, and teh guys strnght and size and not to mention HAND size, im not saying its gunna be like a 2 second fight with brock knoking him out, in no way to i expect that to happen, randy has the more experiance then brock sure but brocks just a beast, randy will put up a good fight against brock but brock will come out on top in this one


----------



## Oni

this fight is a Win-Win situation for Brock Lesnar because if wins he will have instantly solidified is spot as a proven fighter (silencing all the critics); if Brock loses he will have still gained valuable cage experience against a heavyweight champ (and keep in mind its only his 3rd fight in the UFC, and this guy is going to be around for many years to come). Another thing to keep in mind is how he performs in this bout, for if you puts up a good fight and still loses he will have also silenced the critics.

For Randy it could be a Win-Lose situation in the aspect of him winning it will be no big deal (I mean that is what a Champ is supposed to do). If Randy loses (and depending on how he loses) it may be the beginning of the end of his career. Randy is the oldest fighter to ever hold the UFC championship (and his body can't take too many more years of this sport.... just look at Matt Hughes). If Randy loses it will almost be a symbol of the changing of the guard.


----------



## raymel1

HexRei said:


> Nah, not a graphic sig, we can just have a little "cplmac made me admit I was wrong about Lesnar" or whatever. you know. I won't choose anything foul, I'll try to make it funny, and I hope you'll do the same.
> 
> Anyway, I never said Lesnar doesn't belong in the UFC (he does, he is good enough to hang), but cmon, Lesnar via "anything he wants"? Only in WWE! Lesnar has displayed no submission skills. His only actual finish was by TKO against a complete can. he couldn't even finish Herring who isn't exactly a top-flight HW anymore.
> 
> In the UFC, Brock's only real chance of finishing Randy is via TKO or UD. He just doesn't have the subs or striking to finish it any other way right now, and certainly not to choose his method as if he was some kind of well-rounded MMA master.  That was what the "only in the WWE" comment was about.
> 
> So, basically, we just shake on it here and wait with bated breath


Who exactly did "finish" Herring?


----------



## Bazza89

raymel1 said:


> Who exactly did "finish" Herring?


Nog, Crocop, Fedor, Mezhidov and Tanner. I'm not counting the sam Greco fight cos that was an injury I think.


----------



## Joni

Man this fight has got me thinking. On the one hand I don't see how Randy won't take this with relative ease.. on the other hand Lesnar seems to be improving at such an awesome rate, he poses a lot of danger to Randy!

I think Lesnar will be able to shock us and take this fight by UD.


----------



## The_Senator

*Lesnar is all about money, Randy is about sport and respect*

The meaning of the main event is obvious: UFC wants Randy to pass the torch to a very expensive prospective fighter who could bring his WWE fans to the UFC. Aside from that, they want to spoil the most anticipated clash (not for me) between F.Emelianenko and R.Couture which can take place on Affliction PPV which is a lot of money. Just imagine Brock Lesnar defeating Randy, then nobody will be able to say that Coutute is the best contender for Fedor. Everyone will be talking of "the second coming of Emelianenko" who is Brock Lesnar; afterwards, Dana White will be talking about making Lesnar a TUF coach or something + he will be on the covers of all major sport magazins, which is a lot of money as well, but the main reason is to draw some WWE fans to pay to see "THE NEXT BIG THING IN ACTION AGAIN". So it not about Lesnar, it's about famous WWE/WWF superstars who draw attention (whether it John Cena, Triple H or Randy Orton). Otherwise, Dana White would have paid Lesnar $10 000 and put him to preliminary matches to gain experience. My opinion is that Lesnar is gonna win, but it is really tough to call, I just base it on Randy's age + 1.3 year inactive + his mental condition due to his lawsuits + my intuition. I really respect Randy as a fighter and a person but I think it's time to quit with MMA. He will not benefit much from beating Brock Lesnar (but Brock and UFC will). No offence to Randy fans.


----------



## HexRei

The_Senator said:


> The meaning of the main event is obvious: UFC wants Randy to pass the torch to a very expensive prospective fighter who could bring his WWE fans to the UFC. Aside from that, they want to spoil the most anticipated clash (not for me) between F.Emelianenko and R.Couture which can take place on Affliction PPV which is a lot of money. Just imagine Brock Lesnar defeating Randy, then nobody will be able to say that Coutute is the best contender for Fedor. Everyone will be talking of "the second coming of Emelianenko" who is Brock Lesnar; afterwards, Dana White will be talking about making Lesnar a TUF coach or something + he will be on the covers of all major sport magazins, which is a lot of money as well, but the main reason is to draw some WWE fans to pay to see "THE NEXT BIG THING IN ACTION AGAIN". So it not about Lesnar, it's about famous WWE/WWF superstars who draw attention (whether it John Cena, Triple H or Randy Orton). Otherwise, Dana White would have paid Lesnar $10 000 and put him to preliminary matches to gain experience. My opinion is that Lesnar is gonna win, but it is really tough to call, I just base it on Randy's age + 1.3 year inactive + his mental condition due to his lawsuits + my intuition. I really respect Randy as a fighter and a person but I think it's time to quit with MMA. He will not benefit much from beating Brock Lesnar (but Brock and UFC will). No offence to Randy fans.


great post although im still holding out for another amazing win from randy.


----------



## _Destruction_

I will bet all my credits on lesnar winning this fight.I'll take a sig bet, too.


----------



## B3N

i hope Couture wins, just so Nog can armbar him when they eventually fight

but i can see Lesnar controlling couture with the size advantage
we'll see


----------



## T.Bone

I really hope old man couture pulls this off....
But, skills or no skills, it's hard to bet against any-one the size of lesnar.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Why does everyone assume Nog is better than Couture. They have had totally different careers with different organizations so how do people know Nog is better. Couture definitely has better standup and he is the wrestler so he would decide whether or not the fight goes to the ground... I think Couture could take Nog.


----------



## Aaronyman

lpbigd4444 said:


> Why does everyone assume Nog is better than Couture. They have had totally different careers with different organizations so how do people know Nog is better. Couture definitely has better standup and he is the wrestler so he would decide whether or not the fight goes to the ground... I think Couture could take Nog.


cuz Nog fought in Pride so that instantly makes him better


----------



## lpbigd4444

Aaronyman said:


> cuz Nog fought in Pride so that instantly makes him better


I know. All these PRIDE guys come in and get talked about like they are some kinds of fighting gods. Of course some of them are great fighters they are professional athletes but I swear the way people talk about Nog and Wandy you would think they were invincible (which Chuck Lidell proved was inaccurate).


----------



## CanadianLonger

Who else thinks that giving Lesnar a title shot after 3 fights is a bit of a joke. Yes he is definitely a tough guy and his fight against Herring was pretty dominant but what does it say about a UFC title when a guy can walk in, take a couple of fights and be given a title shot... I don't understand what Dana was thinking... I'm sure he'll make a bundle selling PPV but lose all credibility for the title in the process... 

I hope Randy spanks Lesnar but it's going to be tough to deal with his size... Fingers crossed cuz its more than the title on the line...


----------



## dario03

Its already been covered that the fight is to get people to watch. Yeah it doesn't say much for the sport but it should get more people to watch MMA which expands the fan base and makes more money. More money means more events which means more oppurtunities for more fighters to get in the UFC. Sure the fight could of happened later but apparantly the UFC is impatient. Besides Brock should at least do good and even if he loses it will just make more of the people that came to see Brock realise theres great fighters out there. And if he wins they'll like that to. I don't see it hurting the sport to much.


----------



## lpbigd4444

CanadianLonger said:


> Who else thinks that giving Lesnar a title shot after 3 fights is a bit of a joke. Yes he is definitely a tough guy and his fight against Herring was pretty dominant but what does it say about a UFC title when a guy can walk in, take a couple of fights and be given a title shot... I don't understand what Dana was thinking... I'm sure he'll make a bundle selling PPV but lose all credibility for the title in the process...
> 
> I hope Randy spanks Lesnar but it's going to be tough to deal with his size... Fingers crossed cuz its more than the title on the line...


The UFC HW title doesnt lose credibility because no matter who wins this 4 man tournament for the undisputed title will have had to beat 2 tough opponents. IF Lesnar managed to beat Couture and then beat Nog or Mir (prob Nog) then he would be a legit champ cuz Nog and Couture are 2 of the best of all time.


----------



## debauche

I think its a joke.. Should have been Nog vs Couture.. something most true mma fans have been waiting for for half a decade (other than Fedor/Randy). If Randy loses, don't know when/if this would happen. MMA should be about matching skill against skill which is why you have weight classes.. just throwing some monster against a much smaller fighter may be good out of morbid curiosity, but does nothing for the sport other than sell some more tickets to that demographic.

Funny how most Brock backers seem to have signed up in the last month or so.. probably wwe diehards following him over and have no clue what this is about. For a little education on something similar try and dig up Pride Shockwave from 2002 and watch the Nogueira-Sapp fight.

'He then represented PRIDE at PRIDE Shockwave, which was co-promoted with K1, against the superheavyweight former American footballer Bob Sapp. Sapp manhandled the much smaller Nogueira, spiking him onto the ring canvas and dominating the fight, until tiring and falling to an armbar submission. His battle with Sapp (who outweighed him by over 100 pounds) made him a fan favorite for his seemingly inhuman ability to take punishment and comeback to win.'

http://www.myvideofight.com/video/p...tonio-rodrigo-noguiera-vs-bob-sapp/index.html

Don't think I have ever seen a fighter take so much damage and keep going.. Can still remember Bas near the end saying perhaps they should stop the fight out of fear Nog may actually get brain damage. I hope the fight ends this way..but instead of an armbar its Randy's fist crushing the idiots nose.


----------



## lpbigd4444

I find it amusing that you are bashing Brock backers saying they are just wwe diehards who know nothing on mma and they have only joined the forum recently but you have only 6 posts on this forum.


----------



## debauche

Exactly how many posts do I need before I can post something I know about? How about posting something of substance to back up your claim your hero is even worthy of anything more than anything other than a title shot, and is little else than a big payday for UFC?
Brocks an idiot. Brock acts like an idiot. Brock has no right to a title fight after a couple has-been fights. The only reason I will be watching is to hope he gets his head bashed like Kimbo and is sent packing.
End of story.


----------



## lpbigd4444

He isn my hero he is just my fav mma fighter. I have been watchin mma since Griffin vs Bonnar not since Brock joined. And for the people that keep saying Brock doesn deserve a title fight I would like to know who does other than the 4 people in the mini tournament. Werdum is 2-1 in the UFC yet people say he is way more deserving but Brock has had 2 ufc fights instead of 3 so he isn deserving at all. Gonzaga had his shot and got demolished. Kongo def doesn deserve a shot and the only reasaon Brock is fighting Couture is cuz Kongo was afraid to fight Brock when he was offered the chance. The HW division is gettin better but uts still kinda thin. You can hate on him now but IF he wins this tourney he will be very deserving.


----------



## BlitzGT

Dont even start comparing Lesnar to Bob Sapp. Your whole argument goes out the door. There not similar at all.


----------



## wolfbot

The reality is, this is a matchup the fans want to see very badly, even casual sports, professional wrestling fans, as well as mainstream journalists. 

This fight will take MMA to the next level of popularity and visibility, and the "haters" who think Lesnar is not deserving, only add fuel to the fire. 

Mark my words, this fight will be remembered as a breakthrough event, along the lines of Bird vs. Magic in college basketball, or Thomas Hearns vs. Sugar Ray Leonard for non heavyweight title bouts in boxing.

Edit: forget the NUMBER of fights Lesnar has been in. Consider this fact, Lesnar has KO'ed two veteran UFC heavyweights (one the former champ) with exactly one punch each. Each punch was Lesnar's FIRST of the night. And against Herring, Lesnar caved the left side of his face in. How many UFC fighters can say that? That's right, *none.*



CanadianLonger said:


> Who else thinks that giving Lesnar a title shot after 3 fights is a bit of a joke.
> 
> I hope Randy spanks Lesnar but it's going to be tough to deal with his size... Fingers crossed cuz its more than the title on the line...


----------



## AndersonLeben

Before I start, I used to have an account here but forgo my username :dunno:.

Anyhow, comparing Bob Sapp to Lesnar is a huge joke & just makes you look ridiculous. I don't see how Randy can possibly win this fight, he is a crafty veteran and all but I just don't see it happening. IMO Brock has already proved that he can hang in the UFC, he is w/o a doubt the strongest guy out there right now (in the UFC). Everyone saying he doesn't deserve a shot at the title, is.. well.. stupid. 

The HW divison is weak right now & Lesnar is a guy who can fill seats & is popular among the UFC crowd right now. If your not hearing good stuff from fans about him then you will be hearing bad stuff. HE is getting talked about non-stop & besides Silva got a shot at the title after beating my boy Leben (fav fighter) which was his first fight in the UFC.. and look at him now.


----------



## dario03

Shane Carwin looks to be in the same strength league as Brock.


----------



## Bazza89

wolfbot said:


> Consider this fact, Lesnar has KO'ed two veteran UFC heavyweights (one the former champ) with exactly one punch each. Each punch was Lesnar's FIRST of the night. And against Herring, Lesnar caved the left side of his face in. How many UFC fighters can say that? That's right, *none.*


Lensar can't say that either, in one fight he got subbed about a minute after rocking his opponent and in the other his outwrestled him to a decision win.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Bazza89 said:


> Lensar can't say that either, in one fight he got subbed about a minute after rocking his opponent and in the other his outwrestled him to a decision win.


Yeah idk where that guy was going with the ko thing either but Lesnar does seem to knock people on there asses rather easily. I cant wait for this fight. I hope Lesnar has improved his standup so that he may impress some new people into saying he is legit but we will see.


----------



## Bazza89

I'm not a fan of Brock but I'll admit he's a legit fighter. 

I'm not really sure what this fights gonna prove though due to Randys inactivity. I think if Brock gets by Randy the next fight (i'm guessing Nog) will show a lot more about Brock as a MMArtist.

I don't think people are questioning Brocks place in the UFC but a lot of people are overrating him based on his wins so far IMO. He has a lot of physical gifts but people are talking about a win over Herring as if that establishes Brock as a top HW. 

Personally I've never rated Herring and whilst a win over him did make me see that Brock is a decent fighter there's no way to justify the status the UFC have given him other than WWE fame, and I think thats what pisses a lot of people off.

Brock could smash through Randy and Nog/Mir in the first round and go on to defend the title 5 or 6 times but you still can't deny he didn't deserve his shot based on what he's done in MMA.


----------



## lpbigd4444

You are probably right but if the ppv generates as many buys as they are expecting it to then the UFCs mission will have been accomplished. If this turns out to be a great fight it could be just as ground breaking as Griffin vs Bonnar was.


----------



## Bazza89

Yeah I can see why Brocks getting the shot and TBH the UFC can't really have him work his way up the conventional way due to the ammount of money they're paying him but I still don't think its fair.


----------



## wolfbot

Dana White's doing the right thing by putting Brock against top competition. Let's face it, the internet guys are going to bash Brock anyway: he fights non-contenders and White is accused of feeding him tomatoes to pad his record. Instead, White is doing the right thing, and Brock is getting bashed anyway. 

Brock is a true warrior who is not afraid to fight anyone, so let him. I think the Couture fans here are fearful of what will happen to Randy, rather than being critical of Brock's opportunity.


----------



## lpbigd4444

wolfbot said:


> Dana White's doing the right thing by putting Brock against top competition. Let's face it, the internet guys are going to bash Brock anyway: he fights non-contenders and White is accused of feeding him tomatoes to pad his record. Instead, White is doing the right thing, and Brock is getting bashed anyway.
> 
> Brock is a true warrior who is not afraid to fight anyone, so let him. I think the Couture fans here are fearful of what will happen to Randy, rather than being critical of Brock's opportunity.


That is defenitely part of it, but part of it is WWE haters, and part of it is Werdum nuthuggers that have been crying in a corner ever since saturday night when he got caught at UFC 90. And the final part are people who really just dont think he deserves it and would rather see Couture vs Nog immediately.


----------



## nobbystyles

Personally struggling to see how couture can win this.In my opinion there has never been a challenger like lesnar,sylvia was big,but brock is a different kind of strong,as much as i'd love to see couture win,i am predicting he will be bullied around the octagon for a lot of the bout.

Not sure lesnar will knock out couture on the feet,but can certainly see him overwhelming randy on the ground and forcing a stoppage.

Hope i'm wrong ray02:


----------



## Quintin

So I am a little confused I thought that Nogeria was the champ not my all time fav Randy The Natural Couture and what is up with putting Lesner to fight him. As I remember Frank Mir was the number 1 contender for the belt he did beat Brock did he not. And another thing Brock could not even finish off Herring who was blind after the first 10 seconds of their match! Can someone please enlighten me


----------



## carbonblack

wolfbot said:


> Dana White's doing the right thing by putting Brock against top competition. Let's face it, the internet guys are going to bash Brock anyway: he fights non-contenders and White is accused of feeding him tomatoes to pad his record. Instead, White is doing the right thing, and Brock is getting bashed anyway.
> 
> Brock is a true warrior who is not afraid to fight anyone, so let him. I think the Couture fans here are fearful of what will happen to Randy, rather than being critical of Brock's opportunity.


couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## lavatron

does ne1 think brock would b gettin this push without the hype he brings???
this is a massive step up 4 him an i hope he proves the haters wrong win or lose... he has the credentials 2 rule the HW division, dos santos has blown open the HWs by ko werdum (no1 HW contender outwith the mini HW tournament joe rogans words b4 his fight at ufc 90) who looked sluggish carryin the xtra weight, mayb he neva took dos santos seriously as he beleived he a title shot down the line, but he has blown that ne time soon... imo dana should hav had big nog vs randy 2 determin the true champ an top HW not includin fedor, jus cos if brock beats randy an mir beats nog ne randy vs nog fight would lose some appeal, fightin off defeats rather than the top 2 ufc HW, but i can not c mir beatin big nog


----------



## nobbystyles

I definately think Brock should have been made to fight Nog in a sort of no.1 contendership fight.In a way i do think he's been pushed to far to fast,but using the fact he lost to mir as a reason he shouldn't be fighting for the title is silly in my view.I think he would beat mir 9 times out 10 if they fought,he just got over excited last time and made a silly mistake.


----------



## UFC_CHIC

HexRei said:


> haha maybe in the WWE


LOL..EXACTLY! IT ISN'T GOING TO BE THAT EASY OF A FIGHT FOR BROCK IF HE WINS. :dunno:



TheGamefather said:


> yeah, see... I'd edited my post in hopes of avoiding an idiotic responce like this, lol... at least your fast at typing, thats something I guess.
> 
> And the point about faith... thats the whoile thing I guess yeah that has a lot of you guys bent out of shape.
> 
> It's not faith. It's the ability to observe reality without emotion or ego. Brock beating Randy isn't something I want to happen for personal reasons. Its something that is going to happen because we live in reality. The reason I keep bringing it up, is because somewhere in the back of my head there is an irrational voice that tells me if I'm right enough times all the people will shut up, listen and think... its a lost cause I know. At least I can make an asshat display an awsome sig for a year, thats something.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Who looks at that picture and still can't see the truth? Stupid people if you ask me, lol.


IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW BIG BROCK IS. CAN ANYONE SAY "TIM SIVIA"...ENOUGH SAID!!!



wolfbot said:


> Dana White's doing the right thing by putting Brock against top competition. Let's face it, the internet guys are going to bash Brock anyway: he fights non-contenders and White is accused of feeding him tomatoes to pad his record. Instead, White is doing the right thing, and Brock is getting bashed anyway.
> 
> Brock is a true warrior who is not afraid to fight anyone, so let him. I think the Couture fans here are fearful of what will happen to Randy, rather than being critical of Brock's opportunity.


A LOT OF PEOPLE DIDN'T EXPECT TIM SILVIA TO BE BEAT BY COUTURE NEITHER, BUT IF YOU SEEN THE FIGHT, YOU WOULD SEE HOW GOOD HE PREPARED FOR IT. TIM DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE. NOW ON THE COUTURE/LESNER FIGHT. I AM GUESSING THAT IF RANDY CAN GET THROUGH THE FIRST 2 ROUNDS, HE WILL START PICKING BROCK APART DUE TO BROCK NOT HAVING NEAR THE SKILLS AS COUTURE...WE WILL SEE! HARD TELLING REALLY :dunno:


----------



## cabby

Lesnar KOing people? LOL whats this:confused02:


----------



## dario03

UFC_CHIC said:


> A LOT OF PEOPLE DIDN'T EXPECT TIM SILVIA TO BE BEAT BY COUTURE NEITHER, BUT IF YOU SEEN THE FIGHT, YOU WOULD SEE HOW GOOD HE PREPARED FOR IT. TIM DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE. NOW ON THE COUTURE/LESNER FIGHT. I AM GUESSING THAT IF RANDY CAN GET THROUGH THE FIRST 2 ROUNDS, HE WILL START PICKING BROCK APART DUE TO BROCK NOT HAVING NEAR THE SKILLS AS COUTURE...WE WILL SEE! HARD TELLING REALLY :dunno:


Brock Lesnar and Tim Sylvia are completly different fighters, their hardly comparable. Size does matter, sure Randy can overcome the size difference but size is a advantage. If Brock was the same size as Randy it would be a lot easier. 
Question- if two fighters were to fight and both fighters were equal in every way except one is 50lbs of muscle bigger who would be the favorite??? Personally I would pick the bigger fighter...
Now Randy and Brock are not equal in every way but I just wanted to point out the size mattering thing.


Also a bit of topic, but I wasn't on MMA forums when Randy fought Tim but was Tim really the favorite? Everybody I knew that watched MMA picked Randy to win without a dought.


----------



## lpbigd4444

UFC_CHIC said:


> IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW BIG BROCK IS. CAN ANYONE SAY "TIM SIVIA"...ENOUGH SAID!!!


yes i can say Tim Sylvia. He is the tall clumsy slow guy that got beat by Mir, Couture, Nog, and Fedor. He is nowhere near as fast or athletic as Brock and despit being big he is nowhere near as strong as Brock. Most people Brock's size are stll not as strong as him (he is just freakishly strong) and Sylvia isn as big anyway. Sylvia weighs 263 but is 6'7"or 6'8". Brock weighs 280 and is only 6'3". That means Sylvia has 3.29 lbs per inch whereas Lesnar has 3.74 lbs per inch. Believe it or not that difference is huge. Especially when Brock is more muscle and Sylvia is a little flabby. I think Sylvia would be crushed by Brock cuz he isn athletic enough to counter Brock's wrestling so please stop mentioning Tim Sylvia.


----------



## HexRei

lpbigd4444 said:


> He is the tall clumsy slow guy that got beat by Mir, Couture, Nog, and Fedor.


 Geez yeah, he sucks, getting beat by those four losers, he is obviously a terrible fighter:sarcastic09:


----------



## Aaronyman

HexRei said:


> Geez yeah, he sucks, getting beat by those four losers, he is obviously a terrible fighter:sarcastic09:


yeh, those losses don't really speak for tim's value...he's a top 10 HW, but barely frankly....stylistically, he'd get recked by brock, he'd eat knee's to the body from side control for 15 minutes and piss blood for a month....

but saying randy can beat big men and mention sylvia ...while true...doesn't hold alot of weight when we're talking about brock lesnar....brock is way faster...and has great wrestling...where his size will be a big factor... the staredown for this fight is going to be ridiculous....brock could eat randy....

nonetheless, randy will make it competive for a few rounds, before randy gasses from trying to escape from his back....

i could see this fight ending very similar to gsp/serra 2....KNEES TO THE BODY


----------



## lpbigd4444

HexRei said:


> Geez yeah, he sucks, getting beat by those four losers, he is obviously a terrible fighter:sarcastic09:


I didn say he was terrible all I meant was that compared to Brock Lesnar Tim Sylvia is a mummy. Ever see Will Smith talk about George Foreman in the movie ALI. That is what Tim Sylvia is.


----------



## Sojuuk

i think this is going to be a LOT closer than anyone has said.

I'm leaning towards brock by split decision.


----------



## ash

Sojuuk said:


> i think this is going to be a LOT closer than anyone has said.
> 
> I'm leaning towards brock by split decision.



I hope you're right, a 5 round war would be awesome to see between these guys, and both of them would come out smelling like roses regardless of who won...


----------



## dario03

Sojuuk said:


> i think this is going to be a LOT closer than anyone has said.
> 
> I'm leaning towards brock by split decision.



Actually I'm pretty sure in the 140 posts that others have said it will be really close. That was my choice and I'm pretty sure I said it


----------



## UFC_CHIC

mmamasta said:


> Thank god there are some people with some sense in their brains. I just got out of this "this Couture/Lesnar fight has me really confused", and all these people were talking about the many ways Lesnar has to beat Couture, and how there is no way that Couture can win. All I have to say to that is...honestly, you're joking, right? I don't believe any person who has seen Randy Couture fight (even once) and seen Brock Lesnar fight (be it WWE or MMA, and yes, that WWE stuff is going to be funny until he really proves himself) you cannot honestly believe Lesnar has anything but a punchers chance. Now, that is the only thing I will give you, Lesnar is a HUGE strong dude, and as shown in his fight with Heath, he can put a ton of power behind his shots, but that's all he has. I understand he's huge, but in terms of wrestling, he doesn't stand a chance! Are you kidding? He's Randy f'ing Couture, the man is the best wrestler in the sport, bar none. And I understand just looking at their size you may thing Lesnar is going to dominate the wrestling, but you really can't judge it on that until they get in the cage because everyone talks about Randy, and what's it's like when he gets his arms around you, and Brock what? Wrestled in college? wow, big dog, Randy's been INTEGRATING his wrestling into an mma game for years now, and he's going to dominate the clinch and the ground. As I said before Brock's only chance is landing a huge punch, and good luck with that, as shown by his fight with big Tim his boxing looks incredible, great head movement, quick sharp punches, I would give the advantage to Randy in the stand up. So to sum up, how many times does he have to prove that he's the best heavyweight in the world (barring Fedor, he's god), for people to stop thinking he's the f'ing underdog. I would take the money of ANYONE who watched mma little enough to honestly believe that Brock "WWE" Lesnar would beat Randy "The Natural" Couture in any legitimate arena.


I SAID THE SAME THING. IT'S OBVIOUS THAT TIM SILVIA COULDN'T GET THE JOB DONE. RANDY WAS PHENOMENAL IN THAT FIGHT, AND I GUARANTEE HE WILL BE READY FOR BROCK AS WELL :thumb02:


----------



## lpbigd4444

I don't understand why people neg rep me because im a Lesnar fan. I dont neg rep people every time they disagree with me.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty

Here are our thoughts on UFC 91.


----------



## D.P.

I know how great of a fighter Randy Couture is and why he is a three-time champion, but when I look at Brock Lesnar I can't imagine anybody beating him. I've seen his fights and this guy is huge and surprisingly quick. And he can and will get a take down whenever he wants, its what he does down there that will determine the fight, i think.


----------



## cabby

I think if Mir can, Randy can.


----------



## UFC_CHIC

lpbigd4444 said:


> yes i can say Tim Sylvia. He is the tall clumsy slow guy that got beat by Mir, Couture, Nog, and Fedor. He is nowhere near as fast or athletic as Brock and despit being big he is nowhere near as strong as Brock. Most people Brock's size are stll not as strong as him (he is just freakishly strong) and Sylvia isn as big anyway. Sylvia weighs 263 but is 6'7"or 6'8". Brock weighs 280 and is only 6'3". That means Sylvia has 3.29 lbs per inch whereas Lesnar has 3.74 lbs per inch. Believe it or not that difference is huge. Especially when Brock is more muscle and Sylvia is a little flabby. I think Sylvia would be crushed by Brock cuz he isn athletic enough to counter Brock's wrestling so please stop mentioning Tim Sylvia.


Randy was the underdog with Tim, but was phenomenal in his performance. if anyone thinks Randy ain't gonna be prepared then your sadly mistaking. Frank Mir also beat Brock, so whats that tell you? It tells me that Randy can beat him with his more experienced techniques alone, and also just stay away from the big knock out power Brock can bring. I ain't saying Brock won't win, cause it can go either way, but i am just saying...don't count Randy out so fast! :angry02:


----------



## Oni

dario03 said:


> Brock Lesnar and Tim Sylvia are completly different fighters, their hardly comparable. Size does matter, sure Randy can overcome the size difference but size is a advantage. If Brock was the same size as Randy it would be a lot easier.
> Question- if two fighters were to fight and both fighters were equal in every way except one is 50lbs of muscle bigger who would be the favorite??? Personally I would pick the bigger fighter...
> Now Randy and Brock are not equal in every way but I just wanted to point out the size mattering thing.


Your right in the fact that Tim and Lesnar are two different fighters. Yes, Tim is awkwardly big and clumsy but he had the ability to finish a fight; I mean he just didn't have punching power but also a little boxing technique to go with it. Lesnar on the other hand has punching power but he can't finish, so he relies on classic wrestlers strategy (get it to the ground and just control the fighter to win by points). Lesnar is more muscle but a lot of muscle requires a lot more oxygen in order to sustain itself; which means his conditioning will be tested (but I think his conditioning is up to the task).

Lesnar's greatest advantage is his size and strength but if he relies too much on it, they will become crutches and turn into weaknesses (you become too predictable in what your going to do in a fight). 

I am a little skeptical about Lesnar using his wrestling ability to control the fight. Have people forgotten Randy started off as an Olympic wrestler alternate. So in terms of wrestling/grappling ability they might fairly close (its possible that they cancel each other out). In terms of striking I think Lesnar has more power but Randy has more technique (boxing that is). Lesnar's punches are a little wide and sometimes looping, he would need to tighten that up significantly if he wants to stand with Randy.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Oni said:


> Your right in the fact that Tim and Lesnar are two different fighters. Yes, Tim is awkwardly big and clumsy but he had the ability to finish a fight; I mean he just didn't have punching power but also a little boxing technique to go with it. Lesnar on the other hand has punching power but he can't finish, so he relies on classic wrestlers strategy (get it to the ground and just control the fighter to win by points). Lesnar is more muscle but a lot of muscle requires a lot more oxygen in order to sustain itself; which means his conditioning will be tested (but I think his conditioning is up to the task).
> 
> Lesnar's greatest advantage is his size and strength but if he relies too much on it, they will become crutches and turn into weaknesses (you become too predictable in what your going to do in a fight).
> 
> I am a little skeptical about Lesnar using his wrestling ability to control the fight. Have people forgotten Randy started off as an Olympic wrestler alternate. So in terms of wrestling/grappling ability they might fairly close (its possible that they cancel each other out). In terms of striking I think Lesnar has more power but Randy has more technique (boxing that is). Lesnar's punches are a little wide and sometimes looping, he would need to tighten that up significantly if he wants to stand with Randy.


I agree with just about everything you said but as far as the looping punches go maybe my memory is just a bit off but I dont remember looping punches. I remember the strait that broke Herrings face and the strait that knocked Mir on his butt. All the other punches I remember him throwing were GnP


----------



## UFC_CHIC

cabby said:


> I think if Mir can, Randy can.


EXACTLY, AND THAT HAS BEEN MY POINT AS WELL raise01:



lpbigd4444 said:


> yes i can say Tim Sylvia. He is the tall clumsy slow guy that got beat by Mir, Couture, Nog, and Fedor. He is nowhere near as fast or athletic as Brock and despit being big he is nowhere near as strong as Brock. Most people Brock's size are stll not as strong as him (he is just freakishly strong) and Sylvia isn as big anyway. Sylvia weighs 263 but is 6'7"or 6'8". Brock weighs 280 and is only 6'3". That means Sylvia has 3.29 lbs per inch whereas Lesnar has 3.74 lbs per inch. Believe it or not that difference is huge. Especially when Brock is more muscle and Sylvia is a little flabby. I think Sylvia would be crushed by Brock cuz he isn athletic enough to counter Brock's wrestling so please stop mentioning Tim Sylvia.


ok, well since you brought it up, Mir beat Brock, so where do you seriously think this will be so easy for Brock. Don't you think Randy definitely knows what he is up against? Brock has definite potential but I think his skills will be his down fall to Randy...only my opinion!


----------



## swpthleg

While I agree with you and am rooting for Randy, I have that quote (Chuck Liddell?) in my head, "everybody has a game plan until they get hit in the face" or in this case, "everybody has a game plan until Brock lies on them for 5 minutes."


----------



## dario03

Randy is not Mir.
Lesnar is not Sylvia.

The whole this guy beat this guy and this guy beat this guy really doesn't work in MMA. Especially when the styles of the comparisoned fighters are so different.

For example lets say

Fighter A beats fighter B
fighter B beats fighter C
fighter C beats fighter A

Now tell me who is the best fighter?


----------



## Oni

lpbigd4444 said:


> I agree with just about everything you said but as far as the looping punches go maybe my memory is just a bit off but I dont remember looping punches. I remember the strait that broke Herrings face and the strait that knocked Mir on his butt. All the other punches I remember him throwing were GnP


Ok I may have mis-poke on the looping aspect; I did not mean looping in terms of a Chris Leben, but from what I remember Lesnar kind of cocks his punches (elbows out then throws a punch). If a fighter has experience in boxing techniques they can see the punch coming and easily evade it. Brock did a good job turning Crazyhorse into a tumble weed in the first round with the right hand (faked left then threw a right...i think!??!?). In terms of Lesnar's straight right with Mir it took more than one shot to knock him on his butt. 

Another thing that i'm unsure of is I can't remember if Lesnar ever uses a Jab. When I think about it... it seems that he mainly uses his right hand, and only fakes the jab.


----------



## UFC_CHIC

swpthleg said:


> While I agree with you and am rooting for Randy, I have that quote (Chuck Liddell?) in my head, "everybody has a game plan until they get hit in the face" or in this case, "everybody has a game plan until Brock lies on them for 5 minutes."


I think that Randy will be working on what potentials Brock can bring to him. It isn't going to be so easy as some thinks.


----------



## Oni

*passion can sometimes become personal*



lpbigd4444 said:


> I don't understand why people neg rep me because im a Lesnar fan. I dont neg rep people every time they disagree with me.


I hope I was not one of those people.....and I apologize if i was.

Although I'm rooting for Randy, Just keep representing for your boy Lesnar and just brush off the haters that neg rep you. It's members like you who help enlighten people and keep the discourse of the discussion going.:thumb02: 

I know there were pro Lesnar posts that kind of made me take a closer look at the fight and his skills. Admittedly I was hoping Randy would beat Brock easily but now I'm not so sure, but i gotta root for "The Natural" even if he could potentially get beat. I'm guessing it should be a close one.....


----------



## lpbigd4444

To UFC Chic I respect your opinion I just want to point out that I dont think this will be easy for Brock I think he has his hands full. I love Couture and would root for him against anyone other than Brock Lesnar. The only thing I meant in my Tim Sylvia rant is that Brock is sooo different than him and weigh more athletic and more capable of using his size to his advantage than Tim is. Even Couture said this in an interview on ufc.com

And to the guy tellin me not to worry about the neg reps thanks. I just see all these people with these big green bars under their name and mine keeps goin in the red so I was like what the hell but its cool.


----------



## joey__stalin

I just hope whoever is the ref does their job as well as Big John did in the fight against Randy and Tim.


----------



## rabakill

dario03 said:


> Randy is not Mir.
> Lesnar is not Sylvia.
> 
> The whole this guy beat this guy and this guy beat this guy really doesn't work in MMA. Especially when the styles of the comparisoned fighters are so different.
> 
> For example lets say
> 
> Fighter A beats fighter B
> fighter B beats fighter C
> fighter C beats fighter A
> 
> Now tell me who is the best fighter?


Fedor? It's Fedor right?


----------



## dario03

You can only pick fighters A,B, or C. But I'll give you partial credit


----------



## UFC_CHIC

Sojuuk said:


> i think this is going to be a LOT closer than anyone has said.
> 
> I'm leaning towards brock by split decision.


I will second that. :thumb02:


----------



## Damone

I got Randy by TKO in the second round.


----------



## insertnamehere

I just thought of something (and yeah, I just registered here just to post this, so sue me). One of the big thing's Randy's got going for him is his ability to come up with a great gameplan and execute it, right? How much harder is it for him to gameplan for somebody who's only had 3 professional fights, and is still riding that steep beginner learning curve? I mean, who thought Brock was going to come out throwing a flying knee in his last fight? Can we really know what to expect from him? I mean, yeah, he's gonna come out and try to overpower and outwrestle Randy, I'm trying to think more specifically than that. Because, correct me if I'm wrong, but it's the little things you do well that win you fights, no? I think we all agree that Randy has the experience and has his shit together and does those little things well, but I think one of the bigger factors in this fight is going to be Randy's ability to adapt on the fly to whatever Brock brings into the ring that we haven't seen before, maybe some little wrinkle in his game he's picked up since fighting Heath.

Meh, who knows. Any way you slice it, I think the smart money's staying away from betting on this one. I'm looking forward to a long, exciting fight (hopefully).


----------



## N1™

UPDATE!!​EVERYONE CAN NOW CLICK ON THE FIGHTERS NAME IN THE O.P. AND GO DIRECTLY TO THE FIGHTERS PROFILE


----------



## nevrsummr13

lpbigd4444 said:


> Lesnar didn't just wrestle in college. He was the division 1 NCAA heavyweight champion! twice!


that may be true but its all about adapting a style to work in this sport

who is the best wrestler in MMA right now?

GSP, not lesnar, not sherk or any of these guys that have very good crudentials

then again GSP is so successful because of his speed and explosiveness, which is what brock has



norway1 said:


> UPDATE!!​EVERYONE CAN NOW CLICK ON THE FIGHTERS NAME IN THE O.P. AND GO DIRECTLY TO THE FIGHTERS PROFILE


wow thats an amazing addition to this

thank you very much norwayraise01:raise01:


----------



## newfish

insertnamehere said:


> I just thought of something (and yeah, I just registered here just to post this, so sue me). One of the big thing's Randy's got going for him is his ability to come up with a great gameplan and execute it, right? How much harder is it for him to gameplan for somebody who's only had 3 professional fights, and is still riding that steep beginner learning curve? I mean, who thought Brock was going to come out throwing a flying knee in his last fight? Can we really know what to expect from him? I mean, yeah, he's gonna come out and try to overpower and outwrestle Randy, I'm trying to think more specifically than that. Because, correct me if I'm wrong, but it's the little things you do well that win you fights, no? I think we all agree that Randy has the experience and has his shit together and does those little things well, but I think one of the bigger factors in this fight is going to be Randy's ability to adapt on the fly to whatever Brock brings into the ring that we haven't seen before, maybe some little wrinkle in his game he's picked up since fighting Heath.


I basically agree with this statement. Watching Lesnar vs. Mir (remember, less than a year ago), Lesnar looked like he didn't know what he was doing. He looked strong, but not like he could finish. Remember, heavyweights are heavyweights -- as long as Randy can weather a little abuse, he'll put a hurting on Lesnar. 

Skill counts for a lot in MMA, and the gulf in pro fights is vast in this one.


----------



## Keanman

*I can't believe this fight is actually happening*

What is going on in the UFC? Why is Lesnar even getting this title shot? Sorry if this has been brought up before but I missed the post in the 17+ pages.

Lesnar has 2 UFC fights with all of 1 fight outside of the UFC (this is a question as I'm not 100% certain of Lesnar's pre UFC record)? He loses to Mir and wins one over Herring. Then all of a sudden he gets a title shot?

Nogueira meanwhile who is the interim champ has a wealth of fights under his belt including 2 wins in the UFC and he has to go through Mir, the guy who beat Lesnar, before he gets his shot at Couture? Not to mention Nogueira beat Herring who Lesnar just beat to get a title shot?

I can see why the UFC brought in Rampage and gave him a title shot after 2 wins. He has a great record and he has beaten the champ at the time Chuck Liddell.

There has to be a good reason for this other than the hype behind Lesnar. Can anybody shed some light on this for me?

Thanks


----------



## Where'stheCrow?

$$Money$$


----------



## Grotty

If it goes 3 rounds then i give it to Couture but its Lesnars advantage early on, i see Couture jabbing and moving and trying to avoid the Charge of Lesnar, Lesnar is underated i have no doubt but i give the advantage to Couture standing and i really think thats how its going to go for a few rounds. If it go to the 4th round Lesnars muscle mass would be a hinderence to his cardio and this is where Couture could take Lesnar down and mount him as Lesnar has yet to show a ability to defend subs and GnP.
So who will win?
Ok Lesnar has a lot of power and skill but Couture has skill/experience and better Cardio imo, i think Lesnar will manage to swamp Couture in the early rounds a'la Rodriguez/ Barnett and win via GNP.


----------



## dergreen

I´m a big Couture fan, but I think this one goes to Brock. The reason Randy came back as a heavy and not a light heavy is because he has normally a speed advantage over the big dudes, and has a wrestling advantage over most MMA fighters. I think Lesnar is faster and just as good a wrestler, having the edge there due to size and brute strenght. 
I also think right now the biggest weakness on Brock's game is his submission defense due to experience, but Randy ain´t no submission wiz... he´s only won 1 fight by submission in his career and wasn´t anything fancy... anaconda choke I think.

Although I think Brock'll will (for the reasons I posted above) I agree that he hasn´t earned that shot... This little 4 men tournament should have included Fabricio Werdum instead of him.
I think the UFC gave it to him because of the money Lesnar brings to the business, the way he man-handled Herring and because it´s an awesome matchup of styles.


----------



## gratefulmike72

*I can't wait to see Amir in action again! His almost perfect blend of kickboxing and submission work will pave a great road for this newbreed of warrior.
Of course confidance is a variable that can be greatly improved in no time. And this,alongside perhaps taking unnecessary hits, is his weaknes IMHO.
On UFC 91 he is fighting a world class kickboxer,no joke,I have seen 3 of his fights winning one by an inside crescent kick in RD 1 for a clean KO!
Once Amir's camp realizes that the gameplan must include an early takedown and as many as it takes,then he will submit him.​*

Party On,Mike in Ottawa


----------



## TheGamefather

^ Dana gave Brock the shot because his head is spinning thinking about how big the UFC will get with Lesnar as HW Champ after he demolishes Couture.

There is something a lot of you are missing, something that no amount of :dunno:s or :confused02:s or :confused05:s can change... Its a bit of a "can't see the forest for the trees" type situation.

In this case the forest is the obvious truth that Lesnar is too advanced physically for Couture to contend with. This fight isn't going to be close, it's going to be an execution.

I chuckeled when I read the latest Brock interview, the one where he makes it clear he expects to destroy Randy. I wasn't laughing at the content of course, just at the fact that it's the same exact interview I've been giving around here for months. That's how its going to go down mates, like it or not.


----------



## Bazza89

TheGamefather said:


> I chuckeled when I read the latest Brock interview, the one where he makes it clear he expects to destroy Randy. I wasn't laughing at the content of course, just at the fact that it's the same exact interview I've been giving around here for months. That's how its going to go down mates, like it or not.


I chuckled when I read your attempt at spelling the word chuckled.:thumb02:

Anyone making such bold predictions regarding this fight needs their head looking at IMO. If you're honestly giving Randy freakin Couture zero chance against someone with three fights then I don't really think you know much about the sport TBH.

Couture tends to get pretty overrated IMO but time and time again he's come up against *proven* fighters who are heavily favoured to beat him (Vitor, Chuck, Tito, Big Tim etc) and he's shocked a lot of people.

I'm pretty confident in picking Randy but I can see the obvious risks Lesnar's size and strength poses and I wouldn't be at all surprised if he won. To rule either fighter out of this fight is just madness IMO.:confused02:


----------



## HexRei

Bazza89 said:


> I chuckled when I read your attempt at spelling the word chuckled.:thumb02:
> 
> Anyone making such bold predictions regarding this fight needs their head looking at IMO. If you're honestly giving Randy freakin Couture zero chance against someone with three fights then I don't really think you know much about the sport TBH.
> 
> Couture tends to get pretty overrated IMO but time and time again he's come up against *proven* fighters who are heavily favoured to beat him (Vitor, Chuck, Tito, Big Tim etc) and he's shocked a lot of people.
> 
> I'm pretty confident in picking Randy but I can see the obvious risks Lesnar's size and strength poses and I wouldn't be at all surprised if he won. To rule either fighter out of this fight is just madness IMO.:confused02:


QFT! Bazza is correct.


----------



## TheGamefather

careing about spelling is a sign of impotence, no joke.

and you chowder heads can say whatever you like.., in fact thats a beautiful thing about this little debate we have going. You can say I shouldn't make such bold claims and I don't know anything blah blah... but I have reality in my corner. 

The only question is, when it goes down exactly as I've said, will you be able to admit it to yourself that I was %100 correct and you had no clue?


----------



## dergreen

Hey, dont get me wrong... I´m not giving Couture zero chance. I´m just saying what I think is going to happen based on each fighter's strenghts. It´s true he has proven people wrong time and time againand it would be awesome if he does it again.
I think what'll give Lesnar the advantage will be his speed and wrestling more than his size and strenght (Gonzaga, Sylvia, Rizzo, etc. were all bigger and probably stronger that Randy). He's insane fast as Mir and Randy himself have said.
I also think Brock has already proven himself by whipping Herring's ass the way he did taking zero damage. He was at the time probably near the top 10 and gave Nogueira a ton of problems 1 year before.


----------



## diesel23

I would have to agree if it goes to stand up couture probably has it in the bag. I dont watch WWE but i dont think they actually hit eachother. Couture is a very expirienced fighter and I dont think Lesnar can match up to a man of his stature. Lesnar has great wrestling but my personal opinion is it wouldnt be that good if Lesnar didnt get most of his size from eating roids up while he did WWE. If Lesnar wins though it would really help him out because not a whole lot of people think hes the real deal.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

TheGamefather said:


> careing about spelling is a sign of impotence, no joke.
> 
> *and you chowder heads can say whatever you like.., in fact thats a beautiful thing about this little debate we have going. You can say I shouldn't make such bold claims and I don't know anything blah blah... but I have reality in my corner.
> 
> The only question is, when it goes down exactly as I've said *, will you be able to admit it to yourself that I was %100 correct and you had no clue?


beautiful. the WWE couldnt have scripted it better. All that was missing was "And that's the bottom line, cuz Stone Cold said so"

:thumb02:


----------



## UFC_CHIC

swpthleg said:


> While I agree with you and am rooting for Randy, I have that quote (Chuck Liddell?) in my head, "everybody has a game plan until they get hit in the face" or in this case, "everybody has a game plan until Brock lies on them for 5 minutes."


True, only time can tell. Randy isn't going to go out there though surely without a damn good plan. He knows he's facing a monster...8 more days :thumb02:


----------



## TheGamefather

The Lone Wolf said:


> beautiful. the WWE couldnt have scripted it better. All that was missing was "And that's the bottom line, cuz Stone Cold said so"
> 
> :thumb02:


Just to be straight cap'm, I reported this post for being %100 off topic. Lets keep it to Lesnar vs Couture. The WWE nonsence is getting really old.



UFC_CHIC said:


> True, only time can tell. Randy isn't going to go out there though surely without a damn good plan. He knows he's facing a monster...8 more days :thumb02:


I am certain Randy will do everything right, the guy has an awareness I don't see in many other people. It just wont be enough to overcome hurricane Lesnar. It's not a knock against Randy by any strech, sometimes theres just nothing you can do.

btw there is a great new Couture interview up on Youtube, here it is for anyone who hasn't seen it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndmf1phQLFU


----------



## MJB23

TheGamefather said:


> Just to be straight cap'm, I reported this post for being %100 off topic. Lets keep it to Lesnar vs Couture. The WWE nonsence is getting really old.


Don't report posts that don't need to be reported. Just because you didn't like his witty comeback doesn't mean you need to waste mods times reporting it. There was nothing insulting in his post.


----------



## dario03

Thats a cool video. 

Ref: alright touch gloves
Randy: *whispers* steroids
Brock: AHHHH Brock SMASH!


----------



## valvetronix

diesel23 said:


> it wouldnt be that good if Lesnar didnt get most of his size from eating roids up while he did WWE.


Lesnar wrestled at 265 in college










Your attempt at playing the WWE and Roid card is noted, and discarded thank you.


:thumb02:


----------



## knucklehead

valvetronix said:


> Lesnar wrestled at 265 in college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt at playing the WWE and Roid card is noted, and discarded thank you.
> 
> 
> :thumb02:


hahahah fail


----------



## valvetronix

knucklehead said:


> hahahah fail


Gotta ask how thats fail


----------



## rynp909

I can't WAIT to see this fight. I can't figure out who I think is going to win, I keep flip flopping. When I watch Lesnar handle up on Herring, I can't imagine anything that Randy will be able to do. I'll watch Randy fight Big retarded Tim, and I can't see how the dink and dunk tactic will work on Brock, who's not as tall, but at least 12 times as strong as tim, and with 100 times the wrestling. There were Pride fights where a giant guy was fighting a smaller tactician, and the smaller guy would win, but we're talking about Crocop in his prime versus Bob Sapp or something like that. You can't compare Lesnar to Bob Sapp, Sapp was a big galoot, but Lesnar seems to be a beast with skills that Sapp never had. I guess I'm leaning towards Lesnar, but you can't ever count Randy out. Unless Randy exposes a weak chin, which I can't imagine happening, or Brock gasses, which is possible, I think it's going to go Brock's way.


----------



## TheGamefather

MJB23 said:


> Don't report posts that don't need to be reported. Just because you didn't like his witty comeback doesn't mean you need to waste mods times reporting it. There was nothing insulting in his post.


lol, you are deffending 100% off topic attack posts and getting on my case?

Sounds like something a complete idiot would say hahahaha!!! :thumb02:








See what I mean? Childish off topic posts are pretty stupid mate. You should use better judgement if you want to call yourself a mod.


----------



## Bazza89

TheGamefather said:


> lol, you are deffending 100% off topic attack posts and getting on my case?
> 
> Sounds like something a complete idiot would say hahahaha!!! :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean? Childish off topic posts are pretty stupid mate. You should use better judgement if you want to call yourself a mod.



It's one thing running to the mods just cos someone made a funny comment about your pretty flawed argument but it's another thing altogether to flat out insult them just cos they didn't see it as a report worthy post.

The mods put in a lot of time around here so that we can discuss the fights and they've helped build a pretty good community (with some exceptions) so I think you're being totally out of order TBH.


I think that Randy will win but I wouldn't be surprised if Brock took it either. 

You on the other hand haven't given Couture a chance in hell of taking this fight and have blindly defended Brock everytime someone criticised him therefore people have made a couple of little jokes at your expense. Instead of taking it like a man you decided to waste the mods time reporting this and then decided it was all their fault when they quite rightly decided that you were wasting their time.

Let me remind you that without the mods we wouldn't have a forum and therefore you'd have to go somewhere else to proclaim your Lesnar love. Basically what I'm saying is if you don't like it here you can always leave ok.


----------



## SportSubmit

Randy will win with a little dirty boxing ...and maybe a ankle submission in the 2nd but is going to be tough for him


----------



## TheGamefather

Bazza89 said:


> It's one thing running to the mods just cos someone made a funny comment about your pretty flawed argument but it's another thing altogether to flat out insult them just cos they didn't see it as a report worthy post.
> 
> The mods put in a lot of time around here so that we can discuss the fights and they've helped build a pretty good community (with some exceptions) so I think you're being totally out of order TBH.
> 
> 
> I think that Randy will win but I wouldn't be surprised if Brock took it either.
> 
> You on the other hand haven't given Couture a chance in hell of taking this fight and have blindly defended Brock everytime someone criticised him therefore people have made a couple of little jokes at your expense. Instead of taking it like a man you decided to waste the mods time reporting this and then decided it was all their fault when they quite rightly decided that you were wasting their time.
> 
> Let me remind you that without the mods we wouldn't have a forum and therefore you'd have to go somewhere else to proclaim your Lesnar love. Basically what I'm saying is if you don't like it here you can always leave ok.


...

right, and it's been made clear by the other mods that off topic insult posts are not acceptable. In fact, the only reason I reported that post was becasue last time I reposnded to one in kind, I was asked nicely (by a Mod...) to avoid insult posts and instead report them to the moderators... 

So which is it? Or do we make special rules around here when we don't like someones opinion? Your acting like a highschool kid in a popularity contest btw, it's pretty pathetic. 

And you're more than welcome to leave, but I dont give in to bullying, sry. I'm more inclined to track down that other Mod and see what they think about it, but i'd rather let it go this time. I suggest you do the same, this thread has way more than enough off topic nonsence now...


----------



## MJB23

TheGamefather said:


> lol, you are deffending 100% off topic attack posts and getting on my case?
> 
> Sounds like something a complete idiot would say hahahaha!!! :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean? Childish off topic posts are pretty stupid mate. You should use better judgement if you want to call yourself a mod.





TheGamefather said:


> ...
> 
> right, and it's been made clear by the other mods that off topic insult posts are not acceptable. In fact, the only reason I reported that post was becasue last time I reposnded to one in kind, I was asked nicely (by a Mod...) to avoid insult posts and instead report them to the moderators...
> 
> So which is it? Or do we make special rules around here when we don't like someones opinion? Your acting like a highschool kid in a popularity contest btw, it's pretty pathetic.
> 
> And you're more than welcome to leave, but I dont give in to bullying, sry. I'm more inclined to track down that other Mod and see what they think about it, but i'd rather let it go this time. I suggest you do the same, this thread has way more than enough off topic nonsence now...


Are we going to let this go or should I start handing out infractions. (I could give you one right now for insulting a mod if I wanted) 

Every single mod was notified that you reported the post. Obviously they didn't see anything wrong with it because no action was taken. I think you need to stop being a baby and let it go. This off topic, petty bickering has gone on long enough.

I also have very good judgement that's why I'm a mod.


----------



## A Rich Ace

Just a little reminder. Couture killed Gonzaga.....with a broken arm. Never EVER count out the Natural. I'm not saying he'll win, but I know everyone will be surprised by the outcome.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

TheGamefather said:


> ...
> 
> right, and it's been made clear by the other mods that off topic insult posts are not acceptable. In fact, the only reason I reported that post was becasue last time I reposnded to one in kind, I was asked nicely (by a Mod...) to avoid insult posts and instead report them to the moderators...
> 
> So which is it? Or do we make special rules around here when we don't like someones opinion? Your acting like a highschool kid in a popularity contest btw, it's pretty pathetic.
> 
> And you're more than welcome to leave, but I dont give in to bullying, sry. I'm more inclined to track down that other Mod and see what they think about it, but i'd rather let it go this time. I suggest you do the same, this thread has way more than enough off topic nonsence now...


My comment was meant to be tongue-in-cheek, and certainly not insulting. I'm sorry you took offense to it. It was leart-hearted ribbing, but labelling people as "chowder heads" is really putting your balls in the vice. I mean c'mon, thats possibly the most comical insult i've heard in my life!

As regards to this fight, I worry for Couture. If Brock puts him on his back, it might be game over. Then again it might not. Alot of people say Brock doesnt deserve a title shot, and in all fairness, it shouldnt be a title fight.

Couture relinquished the belt over the contract dispute. The only reason i can see for Dana to allow Couture his belt back is a) its more marketable calling it a title fight, and b) 5 x 5 minute rounds is a damn sight more appetising than 3 x 5.

I really hope Couture does what a lot of people believe is impossible and put Lesnar on his back.


----------



## cormacraig

Brock is gonna beat the guy into the ground. Seriously, the guy is a rising star. He's younger, he's stronger. Don't get me wrong, I have respect for Couture's past, he used to be great. But let's put a big thick black line underneath the used to be. He's not as sharp as he used to be. Again, he's still one of the better ones, but if you watch his recent fights, he's getting just a bit slower, just a bit weaker.

Brock is the future. We're gonna wake up with a new legend there, folks. I seriously think this is the match that's going to carve his name in the proverbial stone.


----------



## Bazza89

cormacraig said:


> Brock is gonna beat the guy into the ground. Seriously, the guy is a rising star. He's younger, he's stronger. Don't get me wrong, I have respect for Couture's past, he used to be great. But let's put a big thick black line underneath the used to be. He's not as sharp as he used to be. Again, he's still one of the better ones, *but if you watch his recent fights, he's getting just a bit slower, just a bit weaker*.
> 
> Brock is the future. We're gonna wake up with a new legend there, folks. I seriously think this is the match that's going to carve his name in the proverbial stone.


LMAO.:thumb02:

Randy looked better against Big Tim and Napao than he'd ever looked IMO.

I'm not sure how he'll perform against Brock due to his recent inactivity but you can't cite his recent performances as signs of Randy slowing down or looking weaker because that's simply not the case.


----------



## HeavyRob

Coulture's all natural, so he's got my vote. Lesnar has that 'roid look to him. I respect Coulture and even though he's gettin older, I think he's still go it.


----------



## Choke_Wire

randy
joe daddy
josh
amir
demian
dustin
aaron
rafael
mark
matt


----------



## swpthleg

A Rich Ace said:


> Just a little reminder. Couture killed Gonzaga.....with a broken arm. Never EVER count out the Natural. I'm not saying he'll win, but I know everyone will be surprised by the outcome.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

I think Randy's gameplan Is to let Brock waste all his energy In the first couple rounds.
Brock is inexperienced and doesnt want this to go into the 4th and 5th round against a fighter like Randy.
So If Randy survives the first two rounds, I think Brock's gas tank will be so low that Randy will be able to take him down and ground and pound a victory.

My prediction; Randy by TKO in the 3rd


----------



## UFCFAN33

KEELr said:


> I think Randy's gameplan Is to let Brock waste all his energy In the first couple rounds.
> Brock is inexperienced and doesnt want this to go into the 4th and 5th round against a fighter like Randy.
> So If Randy survives the first two rounds, I think Brock's gas tank will be so low that Randy will be able to take him down and ground and pound a victory.
> 
> My prediction; Randy by TKO in the 3rd


Your joking right? Brock was an excellent college wrestler and I don't see him gassing early. The dude is def in GREAT shape.


----------



## wolfbot

Agreed. Brock has already learned to pace himself, as was evident in the Herring fight. The way Brock explained it, he was just having fun beating up and controlling Herring, although he could have finished the fight earlier. 

I am really impressed by Couture's composure. On ESPN, he did not get upset at all at some pointed but fair questions, both about his opponent, and about ultimate/MMA fighting.

This is gonna be great. Couture's gonna have a genius gameplan, and win over even more fans, but Brock's physicality give him the edge this Saturday.


----------



## HexRei

UFCFAN33 said:


> Your joking right? Brock was an excellent college wrestler and I don't see him gassing early. The dude is def in GREAT shape.


we havent seen him go 5 rounds, heck the only 3 round fight he has been in was against a mediocre wrestler he was able to take down and top control for the whole fight. 

I reserve judgement on how he will hold up after several rounds with a good who is as a good a wrestler or better than he is. For that matter, we haven't seen him take a punch- a lot of guys are clear-headed and strong until they get rocked. I think Randy's boxing is better than any opponent Brock has faced so far.


----------



## cormacraig

Bazza89 said:


> LMAO.:thumb02:
> 
> Randy looked better against Big Tim and Napao than he'd ever looked IMO.
> 
> I'm not sure how he'll perform against Brock due to his recent inactivity but you can't cite his recent performances as signs of Randy slowing down or looking weaker because that's simply not the case.


I'm not trying to all-out diss Couture. But I think he's gonna go down big time. Don't think he was at his best against Tim and Napao, though... the opposite. I think he's seen brighter days.


----------



## Bazza89

cormacraig said:


> I'm not trying to all-out diss Couture. But I think he's gonna go down big time. Don't think he was at his best against Tim and Napao, though... the opposite. I think he's seen brighter days.


Brighter days against who exactly???

Like I said I'm picking Randy but I wouldn't be at all surprised if Brock won so I'm not dismissing your view that Brock will take this but I honestly don't see where you're coming from with regard to Randy's recent fights.

He showed way better overall standup against Sylvia and Gonzaga than I'd ever seen from him, he actually looked like a striker out there, much more loose and using that head movement which we'd never seen from him before.

Maybe he just looked slower to you cos he was at HW again not 205 but I thought he managed to retain a lot of the his speed and cardio from his LHW days whilst still out outmuscling two bigger stronger fighters.

I don't think he'll be able to outmuscle Brock in that way but I do think Randys ending up on top at some point where I think he could damage Brock for the remainder of the fight or even finish him.


----------



## cormacraig

Bazza89 said:


> Brighter days against who exactly???
> 
> Maybe he just looked slower to you cos he was at HW again not 205 but I thought he managed to retain a lot of the his speed and cardio from his LHW days whilst still out outmuscling two bigger stronger fighters.


I don't know, man, maybe it was that. You're making a valid point there, it's hard for me to tell, but maybe it was just a different perception. Hell, I've never been avid about Couture so maybe my memory's playing tricks.



Bazza89 said:


> I don't think he'll be able to outmuscle Brock in that way but I do think Randys ending up on top at some point where I think he could damage Brock for the remainder of the fight or even finish him.


I'm not saying that Brock has the fight in his pocket and either way this is going to be a rough fight for both. Which is gonna make it a killer spectacle. I think I'm even more excited about the spectacle than about Brock winning or Randy winning or whatever.

The scenario you're describing could happen but think that Brock will probably expect that situation. Randy has his strong points and Brock probably already knows them so he's gonna be doubling on the watch.


----------



## tonisoprano

Imagine Lesnar fighting against Fedor, he will not stand for more then 2 minutes, and here in the UFC he can be a champion. for my opinion Randy will loose because he has a real size and strength disadvantage. but still Lesnar isn't a real heavy weight champion. I want to see fedor in the UFC.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

cormacraig said:


> I don't know, man, maybe it was that. You're making a valid point there, it's hard for me to tell, but maybe it was just a different perception. Hell, I've never been avid about Couture so maybe my memory's playing tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that Brock has the fight in his pocket and either way this is going to be a rough fight for both. Which is gonna make it a killer spectacle. I think I'm even more excited about the spectacle than about Brock winning or Randy winning or whatever.
> 
> The scenario you're describing could happen but think that Brock will probably expect that situation. *Randy has his strong points and Brock probably already knows them *so he's gonna be doubling on the watch.


Theres one hell of a gap between knowing about something, and being able to do something about it. And Brock doesnt have the experience to do much about some of the things Randy will throw his way. The cage will work against Brock in this fight, and i have a feeling Brock is going to assume the opposite.


----------



## cormacraig

The Lone Wolf said:


> Theres one hell of a gap between knowing about something, and being able to do something about it. And Brock doesnt have the experience to do much about some of the things Randy will throw his way. The cage will work against Brock in this fight, and i have a feeling Brock is going to assume the opposite.


That's true, but being prepared for a situation sure does help. I think that mostly Brock will have to out-endure Randy, that's going to be the big challenge, but like I've said a dozen of times already, I really do believe he's gonna pull it off with skill.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

cormacraig said:


> That's true, but being prepared for a situation sure does help. I think that mostly Brock will have to out-endure Randy, that's going to be the big challenge, but like I've said a dozen of times already,* I really do believe he's gonna pull it off with skill.*


I've not seen much MMA skill from his 3 fights. Wrestling skill for sure, but even that isnt well adapted to MMA right now.

We all know which of these fighters would win if they were at the same weight, so Brock is more likely to win through sheer weight dominance rather than skill.


----------



## cormacraig

The Lone Wolf said:


> I've not seen much MMA skill from his 3 fights. Wrestling skill for sure, but even that isnt well adapted to MMA right now.
> 
> We all know which of these fighters would win if they were at the same weight, so Brock is more likely to win through sheer weight dominance rather than skill.


Eh, wrestling skill is still skill as far as I'm concerned... weight is sure gonna be a great help to him but it's not all that.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

cormacraig said:


> Eh, wrestling skill is still skill as far as I'm concerned... weight is sure gonna be a great help to him but it's not all that.


I dont wish to sound like a stubborn old fool, but of course its all about the weight. Randy's Greco background would trump Brocks collegiate background if there wasnt a 50-60lbs weight difference.

Randy is superior, skill-wise, to Brock in every aspect of MMA.


----------



## cormacraig

The Lone Wolf said:


> I dont wish to sound like a stubborn old fool, but of course its all about the weight. Randy's Greco background would trump Brocks collegiate background if there wasnt a 50-60lbs weight difference.
> 
> Randy is superior, skill-wise, to Brock in every aspect of MMA.


You're talking about the old Brock here. Remember when he lost to Mir, we all thought he was done for and that his bubble of hype blew up at that point, but he came back stronger than ever. Brock has the best trait of a fighter - he learns from his mistakes.

So you know what, even if Randy takes him this weekend, Brock will only come back smarter and meaner and better. I've said it before: I really do think he's the next big thing.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

cormacraig said:


> You're talking about the old Brock here. Remember when he lost to Mir, we all thought he was done for and that his bubble of hype blew up at that point, but he came back stronger than ever. Brock has the best trait of a fighter - he learns from his mistakes.
> 
> So you know what, even if Randy takes him this weekend, Brock will only come back smarter and meaner and better. I've said it before: *I really do think he's the next big thing.*



I agree with you here. If he applies himself well, and has the correct attitude, he could well be a dominant champ. Though i think right now, if he fought someone like Carwin, he'd have another loss on his record. But if he keeps improving he'll go very far


----------



## cormacraig

The Lone Wolf said:


> I agree with you here. If he applies himself well, and has the correct attitude, he could well be a dominant champ. Though i think right now, if he fought someone like Carwin, he'd have another loss on his record. But if he keeps improving he'll go very far


Anyway I think we can both agree also on that Saturday is gonna be a historical evening for Brock... and Couture... either way.


----------



## chilo

TheGamefather said:


> *Brock wins via whatever he wants.*
> 
> He'll have complete control of Couture for however long it goes.


come on now, don't be silly. you know as well as everyone else here that only Fedor has that kinda power to determine the outcome of his fights.


----------



## Choke_Wire

lesner will be champ for a long time one day. But not after this fight, Randy via tko late 4th round with brock arguing the stopage. Lesner will never get a chance to beat randy again but Lesner will be chamo one day


----------



## wolfbot

Here's a fun analysis of the UFC 91 card from 5 cbssportsline writers:

http://www.sportsline.com/mma/headtohead/ufc91

To a man, they all pick Couture. And the reasoning is sound: Couture is the master tactician of the heavyweight division, with brilliant recent wins against bigger opponents such as Sylvia and Gonzaga. In highlight reel fashion. 

Every writer also cites Lesnar's inexperience, and the likelihood that he will make a mistake at some point in the course of a 5 round fight. 

Greg Doyel's analysis is the most entertaining and honest:

"After he re-hydrates, *Lesnar is going to have almost 60 pounds of weight on Couture* by the time the fight rolls around. Lesnar also will be able to match Couture for control on the ground, and perhaps even top him, given his size advantage. Couture's biggest edge is in the striking game, but Lesnar's reach advantage will make it hard for Couture to capitalize. *So how will Couture win? I have no idea. But he will. Because that's what Couture does.*"

I'm vacillating, but I'm still sticking with my Lesnar pick. Randy, even if he wins, will be seriously injured in the course of this fight. I hope Lesnar doesn't get over-eager and paces himself, as he did with Herring, rather than allowing his adrenal glands to explode with anxiety (a la Mir).


----------



## xderekrx

Does anyone know what time the Lesner fight will start? Midnight EST? 2am EST? Thanks


----------



## UFC_CHIC

I live in Indiana. I know the fight starts at 10pm here. Where are you located, and I will be able to tell you?


----------



## xderekrx

UFC_CHIC said:


> I live in Indiana. I know the fight starts at 10pm here. Where are you located, and I will be able to tell you?


I know the Event starts at 10pm Eastern, I live in NY but I wanted to know when the Lesner fight is scheduled to start. This is the first time Ive watched a PPV so I dont know how long it takes for the main event to start. 

My Payperview says this even its 10pm-2am or 8-12 on the coast. But I was wondering when the Lesner fight would kick off


----------



## UFC_CHIC

xderekrx said:


> I know the Event starts at 10pm Eastern, I live in NY but I wanted to know when the Lesner fight is scheduled to start. This is the first time Ive watched a PPV so I dont know how long it takes for the main event to start.
> 
> My Payperview says this even its 10pm-2am or 8-12 on the coast. But I was wondering when the Lesner fight would kick off


Ok, its usually about 3-4 fights in till the main event. I can't say exactly what time it will kick off, but I am guessing around 11:30-11:45 my time. It's usually a PPV for 3 hours. 10-1am here. Take care, and enjoy the fight :thumb02:


----------



## The Lone Wolf

xderekrx said:


> I know the Event starts at 10pm Eastern, I live in NY but I wanted to know when the Lesner fight is scheduled to start. This is the first time Ive watched a PPV so I dont know how long it takes for the main event to start.
> 
> My Payperview says this even its 10pm-2am or 8-12 on the coast. But I was wondering when the Lesner fight would kick off


I'm guessing your a WWE fan tuning in to see how well Lesnar does? Watch all the fights, you might be pleasantly suprised :thumbsup:


----------



## xderekrx

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'm guessing your a WWE fan tuning in to see how well Lesnar does? Watch all the fights, you might be pleasantly suprised :thumbsup:


Honestly I stopped watching wrestling 9-10 years ago.

Im a new MMA fan, about a year now. I usually watch WEC and catch clips of UFC. I had something to do at around 1230am EST. I was wondering if the Lesner fight would end by then


----------



## Hellboy

How long til the main card starts ?


----------



## Rated

Oh shit, who saw Wanderlei send Rampage a msg?!


----------



## swpthleg

I didn't see, what was it?


----------



## aerius

swpthleg said:


> I didn't see, what was it?


Held up 3 fingers, then did the throat cutting gesture.


----------



## eruss2090

dude i have f-ing goose bumps right now, i can't sit right now

Hollllllllllly Sh*****ttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan

Lol! I Knew It!


----------



## aviexpress

Who win??? couture or lesnar??


----------



## MJB23

Lesnar


----------



## benny

somebody tell me what happened, I dont have the ppv


----------



## Lord Wizzy

Lesnar, 2nd round. A shot to the temple then hammer shots to the head. Ref stopped the fight.


----------



## duch

Round one: Coture goes for a short right, Lesnar clinches and lands a couple solid knees to the body. Another knee from Lesnar. Clinched up against the fence. Brock with a knee to the thigh. Lesnar with knees to the thighs. BIG right hand from Coture but Lesnar barely blinks. Hook from Coture. Lesnar goes for a double leg shot. Coture stuffs it. Now their clinched against the fence again. Lesnar with a HUGE slam for the take down. Randy holding onto the head to stop Brock from advancing. Brock mounts briefly but Coture gets out. Coture now gets a take down, but Lesnar reverses and is back on top of Coture. Coture with half guard. Lesnar with some punches. Lesnar tries to pin down Cotures arm and lands two big punches. Lesnar again looking to pin the arm. Coture spins and is on his knees and back to his feet and the crowd roars. Now their clinched against the fence and Brock looks tired. Knees to the thigh from Lesnar. Coture going for the high crotch take down. Thats the bell, close round but id give it to Lesnar for being in the dominant position. Coture does not looked over matched though.

Round two: Jab from Lesnar. BIG elbow from Lesnar and Randy is hurt. Coture is now holding Lesnar against the fence and recovering b/c he was rocked. Coture with a big knee to the face. Still clinched against the fence. Big knee from Lesnar then a right and Randy lands two HUGE rights but Brock isnt fazed. Hook from Lesnar Coture with a jab. Both fighters exchange rights. Lesnar is cut above his right eye now. Their clinched against the fence again. Randy holding him against the fence trying to wear on Lesnar and test his conditioning. Knee from Coture and one from Lesnar. Lesnar lands a big right to the temple and now Lesnar lands a HUGE hammer fist. Lesnar is on top trying to finish the fight!!!! Lesnar landing a bunch of unanswered rights. Thats it!!!! The fight is over!!! Brock Lesnar finishes the champ, Brock Lesnar is the new heavyweight champ!!!! WOW. An amazing performance. Unbelievable.

stolen, but a good review from MMAMANIA.COM


----------



## MikeInSugarland

*Lesnar is New UFC Heavyweight Champion*

Couture got setup big time by that smuck Dana White - setting a fight with a much younger, stronger, and on the rise Lesnar after a year of layoffs ? Randy just wasn't smart enough to say no.

Doesn't matter what Couture said, but the rust shown in this fight. Lesnar will be a beast and unbeatable after 2-3 more fights. If you want to take him, better do it now ..


----------



## fakejojo

*Stope Giving Excuses*

Oh yea, Couture got setup my ass, couture wanted this fight, he trained for it, and he flat out lost

I do love Couture as a fighter and give him mad respect for giving Lesnar the title shot, even though he really didn't put in the time to earn it. 

However, Couture lost, Lesnar won legitimately, no one was setup, Couture made a shit ton of money, he does get close to $1 million in PPV cuts and thus he took the fight willingly

Sooo everyone that said Couture would win should stop giving excuses and just admit Lesnar was the better fighter!

Hell yea for Lesnar, made me almost $1000 tonight hahah!!!


----------



## Meshuggeth

Wow, every single fight was televised. Dream come true.


----------



## MikeInSugarland

*Couture is done ..*

No excuses here - just stating that Couture would get a better pay day if he waits for Fedor - that would have been the biggest UFC fight ever !! As of now, the luster has gone as people can see that Fedor would have beaten Couture hands-down. 

As for the fight, Lesnar has a game plan going in and he executed it. Learned his lessons and didn't went wild man like the Mir fight. Lesnar dominated both rounds and Couture couldn't get anything going. Lesnar deserved the win - but as HW champ, that will be up for discussion. If he fight Mir again, he will get his revenge, beat that wuss, and retain his title. Nogueira, though, is a different story - this guy has a knack of surviving and beating opponents when you least expected.


----------



## HaVoK

Choke_Wire said:


> lesner will be champ for a long time one day. But not after this fight, Randy via tko late 4th round with brock arguing the stopage. Lesner will never get a chance to beat randy again but Lesner will be chamo one day



Really?


----------



## HaVoK

MikeInSugarland said:


> No excuses here - just stating that Couture would get a better pay day if he waits for Fedor - that would have been the biggest UFC fight ever !! As of now, the luster has gone as people can see that Fedor would have beaten Couture hands-down.
> 
> As for the fight, Lesnar has a game plan going in and he executed it. Learned his lessons and didn't went wild man like the Mir fight. Lesnar dominated both rounds and Couture couldn't get anything going. Lesnar deserved the win - but as HW champ, that will be up for discussion. If he fight Mir again, he will get his revenge, beat that wuss, and retain his title. Nogueira, though, is a different story - this guy has a knack of surviving and beating opponents when you least expected.


Why you need excuses? Too my knowledge it was not you in there fighting.:confused03:


----------



## Bruce Banner

*You can't set up the champ*

There's no such thing as a set up when the reigning champion is involved. A true champion (see: GSP) will and will want to fight the best around. That's what makes you the champion - you fight the best of the best and you win. This really shouldn't even need to be said, but apparently it does.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

MikeInSugarland said:


> As for the fight, Lesnar has a game plan going in and he executed it. Learned his lessons and didn't went wild man like the Mir fight. Lesnar dominated both rounds and Couture couldn't get anything going. Lesnar deserved the win - but as HW champ, that will be up for discussion. If he fight Mir again, he will get his revenge, beat that wuss, and retain his title. Nogueira, though, is a different story - this guy has a knack of surviving and beating opponents when you least expected.


Lesnar did show improvement by not running out immediately like an idiot monkey. Lesnar did NOT dominate either round, nor the fight. You obviously do not understand the concept of that word. Lesnar, for such an accomplished wrestler was having a hard time controlling Randy, which is why in the first round Randy was able to move to his feet and almost get Lesnar's back. Did Lesnar deserve the win? No, he didn't even deserve the fight. 

Mir a wuss? Not hardly. Mir is a very good, very underrated fighter and he proved that Lesnar didn't take enough time training before entering MMA.


----------



## Buckingham

To me Nog is the real champ and Brock have to beat the winner of Nog vs Mir. 

Now on the fight: 

The knock down punch wasn't to the temple but to the back of the ear. I thought Randy did well the first round but Brock won. If Randy didn't get knock out I think he could have worn Brock(the younger fighter)down. Brock didn't look worried but maybe a lil shock at Randy strength so maybe he would have gotten discouraged later, but Brock was and is a champion so maybe not.


O and Brock back is so massive that it saved him from being choked out. Crazy


----------



## MikeInSugarland

*Couture is done ..*

Terror, not sure which fight you were watching. In the 1st round, Lesnar controlled Randy and took him down, first with a single leg attempt and then a double, got a half-mount, pin down his left arm and connect on a few punches. "Almost get Lesnar's back" doesn't count since Lesnar defended it and counters with a leg trip and took him down again. As a result, all three judges gave a 10-9 round to Lesnar. For a typical feeling-out round, that's domination.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

MikeInSugarland said:


> Terror, not sure which fight you were watching. In the 1st round, Lesnar controlled Randy and took him down, first with a single leg attempt and then a double, got a half-mount, pin down his left arm and connect on a few punches. "Almost get Lesnar's back" doesn't count since Lesnar defended it and counters with a leg trip and took him down again. As a result, all three judges gave a 10-9 round to Lesnar. For a typical feeling-out round, that's domination.


If Lesnar was controlling him as well as you say, Randy wouldn't have gotten to his feet. Almost getting his back does indeed count, especially against an accomplished wrestler like Lesnar. If Lesnar was dominating him, Randy wouldn't have landed some good shots, but oh wait, he did. Lesnar fought well, but he did not at all dominate.


----------



## MikeInSugarland

> Mir a wuss? Not hardly.


When you cried like a baby on TV, you're a wuss. Such a drama queen !!


----------



## BlitzGT

Terror Kovenant said:


> If Lesnar was controlling him as well as you say, Randy wouldn't have gotten to his feet. Almost getting his back does indeed count, especially against an accomplished wrestler like Lesnar. If Lesnar was dominating him, Randy wouldn't have landed some good shots, but oh wait, he did. Lesnar fought well, but he did not at all dominate.


Lesnar dominated the second round. He landed big shots to Randy and then gnp him out. To say otherwise is stupid. Its not like Lesnar landed a big right out of no where.


----------



## No_Mercy

General consensus in the MMA community is that we all were rooting for Captain America, but as we all know it was a David vs Goliath match. I'm not bitter. It's a passing of the guard. Big Nog will submit him if not Fedor or Mirco will take care of business. I like Brock cuz he's entertaining, but had to add in Mirco cuz I would pay to see him land a LHK to Brock's head to put em in a coma. 

Quote of the night..."hammer fists from hell...!"


----------



## cormacraig

Oh man! So it did come out like I thought it would be. Lesnar dominated the fight, and he proved he was an intelligent, highly adaptable fighter who at the same time can be really ferocious. This was really impressive to watch... I think that this fight will begin a new stage in Brock's career.

Just look at this. I watched it a few times already... the guy just did a great job, a pleasure to watch.


----------



## 3598joshuah

Ummm ya. Can you say DIVE. 

cause thats what i call it. And im done with the ufc. Oh and by the way lesnar really didn't dominate anything. He pretty much took him down a couple of times and laid on him. He out weighs him by 40 ibs and couldn't keep him down. Oh oh oh not to mention he was gassed and pretty much looked like he blow his wad by the second round.


----------



## rabakill

Terror Kovenant said:


> Lesnar, for such an accomplished wrestler was having a hard time controlling Randy, which is why in the first round Randy was able to move to his feet and almost get Lesnar's back. Did Lesnar deserve the win? No, he didn't even deserve the fight.
> .


who won the fight? that's right, Brock did. if Brock continues to win you guys are going to run out of excuses, I'm just getting sick of all the hate for Brock. He won the fight, plain and simple, go cry about it elsewhere.


----------



## Bazza89

Yeah no way did Brock deserve a shot at the title but unfair as it is there's nothing you can do about it.

I'm not a big Brock fan by any means but I give him a lot of credit for a good performance against a good fighter. He may not have deserved the fight but he did deserve the win.


----------



## raymel1

Some people will never be able to see beyond Brock Lesnar's WWE Accomplishments, no matter who he beats or how he beats them.

Brock was National Wrestling Champion

Brock was WWE Champion

and now

Brock is UFC Champion.

The guy can wear many hats, and has worked hard his whole life at what he does. I applaud him and his hard work, I hope to see more from him in the future.


----------



## dario03

Did they say that Lesnar had trouble making weight? I thought I heard them say that but it was loud where I was. I'm just wondering because to me he actually looked tired as soon as the fight started. Or was he just nervous?


----------



## DOOMSAYER

Bazza89 said:


> ...He may not have deserved the fight but he did deserve the win.


Well said. This pretty much sums up everything.


----------



## chinesetopteam

3598joshuah said:


> Ummm ya. Can you say DIVE.
> 
> cause thats what i call it. And im done with the ufc. Oh and by the way lesnar really didn't dominate anything. He pretty much took him down a couple of times and laid on him. He out weighs him by 40 ibs and couldn't keep him down. Oh oh oh not to mention he was gassed and pretty much looked like he blow his wad by the second round.





haha man either u were drunk and if u were, i'd suggest u watch the next ufc event minus ya can of beer.. oh and if u don;t drink, i suggest u get your eyes checked...

and if that still ain't the problem, i suggest u buy a dvd recorder and watch the replay, cos brock clearly hit randy on the head.. it just clipped him.. which sent the natural crashing down... well we all know what happened next

anyway i agree with u it looked like a dive cos when randy first went down i thought he slipped.. but hey thats what the action replays are for.. and ya a retard for saying randy took a dive..

u said u were gonan quit the ufc? i suggest U DO!!!!!! try watching WWE if u wanna see more DIVES


----------



## jbm6700

I know Lesnar didn't deserve the title shot but plain and simple it was a business decision by the UFC to generate more PPV's. I was hoping for Randy to win, he's a class act through and through and I hope to see him fight again. If Brock gets in the gym and really learns bjj he does have the potential to become a great champion. Good fight. Brock won fair and square.


----------



## tomjones

I was realy impressed at how brock was trying to trap Coutures arm and unleash GnP. Lesners for real...


----------



## mmaamature

To all the people who have no respect for Lesnar...You really need to educate yourself on the business of the UFC. Brock Lesnar would not be there if he did not deserve to be. It is not in the best interest of the UFC to employ an individual that would lessen the credibility of the organization. I am certainly not a fan of pro wrestling but to say these people are not athletes shows how little you really know. I am not saying Lesnar deserved a title shot this early in his career, but he clearly deserves to be respected for his accomplishments. When you hurl insults at Lesnar and his supporters, you are showing your lack of knowledge and respect for the work he has put in to get to this level. Educate yourselves.

I fully expect the uneducated to launch more insults to show how little they really know. Also to show the low level of intelligence


Lesner clearly won this fight LEGITIMATELY!


----------



## MJB23

Lesnar is spelt with an A not an E


----------



## SportSubmit

everybody know frank mir should have fought RandyC for the title and Lesnar should had fought two more fight before he get a title shot ..Now most likely we well see Brock vs Nog in April ...


----------



## RenoakRhythm

I think all props to Brock for winning. He showed talent, he used his strength, size and speed to his advantage. Yes he isn't the #1 skilled fighter, but he used what he had to get the win. 

I also think Randy did a great job for being as old as he is, not having a fight in quite a while and facing an opponent whose bag of talents were not a good match for him. He did very well and there were times when the fight could have gone his way. He wasn't completely dominated.

As for Nog vs Brock: Nog can take a hit better than anybody in the MMA world. He got absolutely pounded by Fedor and there was no KO or TKO. Nog has been rocked by the best in the world and just keeps on going. It basically his gameplan (not really , but it always seems to end up that way) to get hit until he is on the ground, bringing his opponent to the ground and pulling out a sub. I think there were a few times when it was really close for him even gettting a sub on Fedor, but fedor has a freakish ability to get out of those. I believe NOG will get rocked and pull out a sub. Unless his head just can't take anymore... which is going to happen one day... freaking brain damage. It should be a great fight, and I do think Brock has a good chance, but he has to be very smart and patient with Nog.

With all that being said, if Brock manages to pull the win on Nog. Obviously a Fedor fight will sometime happen, and I would most definitely put my money on Fedor. Too fast, exceptional striker, exceptional on the ground, exceptional chin, head, face, etc.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

rabakill said:


> who won the fight? that's right, Brock did. if Brock continues to win you guys are going to run out of excuses, I'm just getting sick of all the hate for Brock. He won the fight, plain and simple, go cry about it elsewhere.


First off, grow up and learn how to discuss something on a mature level. Secondly, I was not making excuses at all, I was just pointing out the fact that Lesnar was NOT dominate. Yes, he was the clear winner of the fight, but he didn't do anything up until that point that would be considered dominate and I showed why. So much angst from you.


----------



## fakejojo

*OMG Couture did not take a DIVE*

OMG JOSHUA

Why do you think that Couture took a dive? Why do all the Couture supporters feel that it was an unfair fight!

Like you guys said before the fight, Tim Sylvia was around the same weight as Lesnar during that fight, BUT Couture still won!

Let Lesnar have his win, it was a legitimate win, and AGAIN STOP GIVING EXCUSES for Couture's Loss

He lost, he is done, I don't know of any other fights that would be make people want to see him, but anyways I do like Couture, but Lesnar did his thing and I am happy he won!


----------



## D.P.

Oh man, just as i predicted it, tko 2nd round...that was great.


----------



## joppp

Great, GREAT event. A lot of interesting ground and standup technique, a lot of nice finishes. This event ruled ze house.


----------



## Alphakronik

Am I the only one that actually enjoyed the fights AFTER the main bout more than the actual main event itself?

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the Lesnar vs. Couture fight, and I even can say I wanted Couture to win. Congrats to Brock in his victory, but it was far from dominate. Even the hammerfists in the end weren't strong enough to get randy's head to touch the mat. I mean, I completely agree that Randy was dazed and confused there for a moment, but Randy was beat up more after the Sylvia fight IMO. 

I agree that it was also too early for Lesnar to get a title shot. 3 fights is not enough of a record to justify a chance at the belt. That of course is personal opinion, and each of us has their own.


----------



## wolfbot

Nog's going to get knocked out as well. Herring nearly finished him in the first round, and Sylvia also hurt him badly with strikes. Obviously, Brock is the most powerful striker Nog will have faced of the three, and the effects more devastating. 



SportSubmit said:


> everybody know frank mir should have fought RandyC for the title and Lesnar should had fought two more fight before he get a title shot ..Now most likely we well see Brock vs Nog in April ...


----------



## rabakill

Terror Kovenant said:


> First off, grow up and learn how to discuss something on a mature level. Secondly, I was not making excuses at all, I was just pointing out the fact that Lesnar was NOT dominate. Yes, he was the clear winner of the fight, but he didn't do anything up until that point that would be considered dominate and I showed why. So much angst from you.


Insult me all you want, Brock is still the winner of the championship fight. Go ahead and bring the guy down, make excuses and everything, you're just sore that you're guy lost. I was cheering for Brock because the heavyweight division sucked ass until he came in and mixed things up, there hasn't been this much excitement in the HW division in a long time.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

rabakill said:


> Insult me all you want, Brock is still the winner of the championship fight. Go ahead and bring the guy down, make excuses and everything, you're just sore that you're guy lost. I was cheering for Brock because the heavyweight division sucked ass until he came in and mixed things up, there hasn't been this much excitement in the HW division in a long time.


Brock's winning has nothing to do with your lack of maturity in the post that I quoted. I already explained how I was not at all making excuses, I was analyzing the fight, there is indeed a huge difference. Did I sit there complaining and saying how Randy should have done this, or done that, or if he was 10 years younger he would have won. No, I did not make any sort of excuses. I stated that Lesnar was not dominant and I gave specific examples of why Lesnar wasn't dominate. I was not refuting the outcome of the fight or being upset over Randy's loss. I would completely disagree with the statement of the division sucking ass until Lesnar showed up. Mainly because of great fighters like Nog being in the division.


----------



## wolfbot

I was very impressed by both Randy and Brock, even though I picked Brock to win (and yes, I did vacillate quite a bit there the last day or two with the overwhelming pundit and internet support for Randy. Whew! Glad I didn't change up!).

Randy *mixed elements from previous victories:*
1. using head movement/stick and move strategy a la vs. Sylvia to exchange effectively with a bigger man with superior reach.

2. outstanding wrestling to squash takedown attempts and nearly to take down Brock at the end of round one.

3. but most surprisingly, I was really impressed with Randy's dirty boxing out of the clinch, with elbows and quick strikes as the two separated. 

All three facets of Randy's fight plan were outstanding, but ultimately he was unable to overcome *Brock's lightning quick arc of improvement*:

1. I was really surprised to see Brock unleash some FURIOUS knee strikes with outstanding leverage in the clinch. 

2. Brock has an instinctive finisher's instinct, but now it's mixed with quick analysis: immediately after he rocked Randy with a big elbow and later with a straight right immediately behind the ear, he hesitated just a split second to assess the situation about how he could finish without putting himself in serious danger with a quick counter from a wounded opponent.

3. He PACED himself. Finally. 

With more experience, Brock will refine his muay thai game, backed by enormous power and leverage in those long limbs.

He looks very comfortable standing and exchanging now.

The next step beyond refining his existing skills is to mix in some submissions, especially the rear naked choke. His opponents will tap out immediately once Brock implements.

Randy got as far as he could get with amazing knowledge of leverage, wicked dirty boxing and a fearless but intelligent confidence.


----------



## UFC_DAD

I have a question! I read a post earlier, that really made me think! I know that a lot of people were really pissed off, but I am just curious.

This guy posted earlier, that he felt "The Natural" threw the fight last night. 

His theory was that Randy and Dana White reached a resolution to their earlier dispute. (Randy C was trying to leave the UFC to go to WEC or some other league)(Dana W was using "His Contract" to keep the current title holder in UFC). This guy goes on to mention that Randy and Dana agreed to bring Randy back to fight Lesner. In exchange for his throwing the fight, Couture would be released from his contract and allowed to go where ever.

I have never really thought of it, but do you think this could be possible?

I have been a fan of UFC prior to Dana White and would hate to see the "UFC" suffer for trying to sell itself.

I know a lot of people who have questioned others to

GSP v Serra 2

Bisping v Hamill

Hughes v GSP 2

I love the UFC but there is some evidence toward the truth of this. What do you think?


----------



## CornbreadBB

I don't know why Randy would go to the WEC unless he wanted to be a WW....I don't think Randy threw the fight, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## D.P.

Yea, i don't really see the point in him doing that


----------



## HexRei

UFC_DAD said:


> I have a question! I read a post earlier, that really made me think! I know that a lot of people were really pissed off, but I am just curious.
> 
> This guy posted earlier, that he felt "The Natural" threw the fight last night.
> 
> His theory was that Randy and Dana White reached a resolution to their earlier dispute. (Randy C was trying to leave the UFC to go to WEC or some other league)(Dana W was using "His Contract" to keep the current title holder in UFC). This guy goes on to mention that Randy and Dana agreed to bring Randy back to fight Lesner. In exchange for his throwing the fight, Couture would be released from his contract and allowed to go where ever.
> 
> I have never really thought of it, but do you think this could be possible?
> 
> I have been a fan of UFC prior to Dana White and would hate to see the "UFC" suffer for trying to sell itself.
> 
> I know a lot of people who have questioned others to
> 
> GSP v Serra 2
> 
> Bisping v Hamill
> 
> Hughes v GSP 2
> 
> I love the UFC but there is some evidence toward the truth of this. What do you think?


No offense, but you guys have no idea what you're talking about, this sounds like what my stoner friends come up with when they're sitting around getting ripped. What few facts you have are mostly wrong, and your wild speculation is just plain ridiculous. There is no "evidence" whatsoever for your theory.


----------



## TheGamefather

Howdy fellas 



Well, I think I'll take the classy route, much like Lesnar after the fight. I don't mind admitting that Couture was able to fend Brock off much better than any of his previous opponents, the guy is one of the best in MMA history. I'd be lying though if I didn't also say I think thats due at least in part to Brocks quickly balooning patience in the ring. I also don't mind admitting Brock looked nervous as hell to me on the way to the ring and during most of the fight. 

But, that being said, absolutely nothing Randy did had any effect on the big man. The one time Couture got his back, Brock was out of there within a second just as I predicted. Randy connected with some big shots too, they had no effect what so ever other than to make Brock bleed his own blood, which turned out to be a big mistake. Bottom line, Lesnar out wresled him and out struck him, Lesnar dominated the natural. At no point in the match was Brock in any danger and he pounded him out pretty solid by the end. 

I think it's time everyone starts showing the guy some respect. He came into this business and set the bar for himself rediculously high, he cleared it anyway. You don't have to like him, but after Saterday night you have to give him his due.

Now make with the new sig HexRei :thumb02:

Cheers, and I got no hard feelings for any of you


----------



## HexRei

what did you want me to put again?


----------



## TheGamefather

haha, lets go with

"Lesnar >>> Fedor. Never again will I doubt TheGamefather"

has a nice ring to it


----------



## HexRei

u got it


----------



## swpthleg

Does this mean the apocalypse is near?


----------



## rabakill

Terror Kovenant said:


> Brock's winning has nothing to do with your lack of maturity in the post that I quoted. I already explained how I was not at all making excuses, I was analyzing the fight, there is indeed a huge difference. Did I sit there complaining and saying how Randy should have done this, or done that, or if he was 10 years younger he would have won. No, I did not make any sort of excuses. I stated that Lesnar was not dominant and I gave specific examples of why Lesnar wasn't dominate. I was not refuting the outcome of the fight or being upset over Randy's loss. I would completely disagree with the statement of the division sucking ass until Lesnar showed up. Mainly because of great fighters like Nog being in the division.


calling me immature, alright then, if you can't see that Brock absolutely destroyed Randy then you are blind. Randy got hit hard many times throughout the fight, he almost got Brocks back once but Brock through him by his leg. Then there was the takedown where Brock tossed Randy like a child. Honestly, get over it, Randy got destroyed with knees elbows and fists, the fight ended with him rolling around in pain.


----------



## lpbigd4444

To many of the people on the forum stop with the Randy threw the fight crap, stop with the Brock doesn deserve the belt crap, and just admit that the guy is legit and worthy and if he beats Nog in 09 he will have beaten 2 of the top 3 HW in the world. Lesnar was very respectful to Couture after the fight too so there is no reason for there to be any haters.


----------



## wolfbot

And conversely, Randy was less than gracious in his post-fight interview, implying, actually claiming, that first off, Lesnar got lucky, and second, that Randy's big brother Fedor would come by and claim revenge for kicking his little brother's ass:

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...-i-think-fedor-would-tear-brock-up-video.html

As the face of MMA, and as it's leading dignitary, you expect Randy to take the high road and give his competitor the respect he deserves, especially after a decisive knockout victory.


----------



## wolfbot

...and Brock gives Randy his full props:

http://mmafighting.com/news/2008/11/16/brock-lesnar-post-fight-interview-with-mma-live

It was a great fight...I take my hat off to Randy..."

That's all that needed to be said. btw, Brock is incredibly lucid, insightful and gracious. But completely honest. Brock NEVER bullsh*ts.


----------



## HexRei

wolfbot said:


> And conversely, Randy was less than gracious in his post-fight interview, implying, actually claiming, that first off, Lesnar got lucky, and second, that Randy's big brother Fedor would come by and claim revenge for kicking his little brother's ass:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...-i-think-fedor-would-tear-brock-up-video.html
> 
> As the face of MMA, and as it's leading dignitary, you expect Randy to take the high road and give his competitor the respect he deserves, especially after a decisive knockout victory.


yeah how dare he say fedor would beat brock. that's such a diss, i mean to suggest that brock would lose to to the #1 HW in the world, how awful, randy should be crucified, brock with his 4 MMA fights deserves to be the favorite to beat ANYONE ANY TIME!


----------



## TheGamefather

wolfbot said:


> And conversely, Randy was less than gracious in his post-fight interview, implying, actually claiming, that first off, Lesnar got lucky, and second, that Randy's big brother Fedor would come by and claim revenge for kicking his little brother's ass:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...-i-think-fedor-would-tear-brock-up-video.html
> 
> As the face of MMA, and as it's leading dignitary, you expect Randy to take the high road and give his competitor the respect he deserves, especially after a decisive knockout victory.





wolfbot said:


> ...and Brock gives Randy his full props:
> 
> http://mmafighting.com/news/2008/11/16/brock-lesnar-post-fight-interview-with-mma-live
> 
> It was a great fight...I take my hat off to Randy..."
> 
> That's all that needed to be said. btw, Brock is incredibly lucid, insightful and gracious. But completely honest. Brock NEVER bullsh*ts.




Wow, "some people say it's better to be lucky than good"?.. Haha, Like everything had been going according to plan until that lucky punch.

If anyone needed more proof there was no fix, lol, Randy is pissed about this loss. I can't remmember the last time I saw him lose his composure like that. The Fedor comment is a little ironic too, all things considered. 

On the flip side, with the negativity and presure off of him, Lesnar sounds like a class act. I've never been able to fault him for being honest either.


----------



## dario03

Brock talked some smack before the fight but this time he talked about it being a honor and privlege to fight Randy for the title before and after the fight. Was a lot more respectful than before.


----------



## D.P.

I don't see why Couture, or anybody would consider that to be lucky. It's not like Couture was winning the fight up to that punch anyway. He lost, plain and simple.


----------



## ryan.tattorn

ok first of all lesnar has no chance against nogiera, lesnar is a steroid freak, yeah sure he might not be now. probably because wwe doesnt test for roids. the man is huge, he needs to take his huge roid self back to the wwe were he belong and win a match that is decided before it even starts. And no he didnt deserve a title shot!!!! he is a marketing project just like kimbo slice!!! loosner was tired in the second period, but that is what happens in mma couture got caught. But nogiera getting caught i dont think so!!! and loosner annouced time off with his wife, three fights in a year booo hooo welcome to real fighting!! not fake wwe stuff. Its just his way to drag out his title reign cause he knows it wont be a long one!!!!!


----------



## rabakill

ryan.tattorn said:


> and loosner annouced time off with his wife, three fights in a year booo hooo welcome to real fighting!! not fake wwe stuff. Its just his way to drag out his title reign cause he knows it wont be a long one!!!!!


you do realize that Lesnar worked like a dog to get good enough to win the title already. He has to catch up in skill and that doesn't happen easily, he's probably been working all day everyday to get where he is.


----------



## ryan.tattorn

brock lesnar is a joke are you kiddin me if the wwe would actually test for steroids the man wouldnt even be an athlete anymore. he was tired in the second round and caught randy.....a rematch would show the true champ hats off to randy, brock go back to the wwe!!!!!! we dont want you here. i think nogiera will break off both of brocks arms, and beat brock with them. LATER!!!!


----------



## D.P.

I don't get the steroid comments man. I mean, he was on them when doing WWE, but so was everybody else. Everybody seems to be so caught up on his short WWE career, failing to realize that he was an accomplished wrestler long before that. Lesnar was a two-time NJCAA All-American, two-time NCAA All-American, two-time Big Ten Conference Champion, and the 2000 NCAA heavyweight champion with a record of 106-5 overall in four years of college. He's working hard now to become a meaningful athlete. Football, didn't work out, and now he found something he enjoys and can be good at. Let him do his thing man.


----------



## Combat Soul

My thoughts on the whole event were superb. Every fight was fantastic, not one dull encounter. There were also some great knockouts, and brilliant submissions. The undercard was also awesome i was really pleased with it.

Some other thoughts

1. How gassed did Lesnar look? He is still very green and beatable. Beast of a guy and props to Randy for trying to work his gameplan.

2. How awesome did Napao look? Always liked this guy he looks in better shape physically, he is a beast combine with his Jitz skills and penchant for laying guys out, he is a potential champion for sure.

I enjoyed it so much i am watching the re-run.


----------



## Damone

Damn, Florian completely smoked Joe Stevenson. I'm actually looking forward to Penn vs Florian, even though Penn will eat his lunch (Insert fat joke).


----------



## chinesetopteam

UFC_DAD said:


> I have a question! I read a post earlier, that really made me think! I know that a lot of people were really pissed off, but I am just curious.
> 
> This guy posted earlier, that he felt "The Natural" threw the fight last night.
> 
> His theory was that Randy and Dana White reached a resolution to their earlier dispute. (Randy C was trying to leave the UFC to go to WEC or some other league)(Dana W was using "His Contract" to keep the current title holder in UFC). This guy goes on to mention that Randy and Dana agreed to bring Randy back to fight Lesner. In exchange for his throwing the fight, Couture would be released from his contract and allowed to go where ever.
> 
> I have never really thought of it, but do you think this could be possible?
> 
> I have been a fan of UFC prior to Dana White and would hate to see the "UFC" suffer for trying to sell itself.
> 
> I know a lot of people who have questioned others to
> 
> GSP v Serra 2
> 
> Bisping v Hamill
> 
> Hughes v GSP 2
> 
> I love the UFC but there is some evidence toward the truth of this. What do you think?




Being a doctor, i'd diagnose u with 'spending way too MUCH TIME IN CONSPIRACY THEORY websites'


----------



## chinesetopteam

HexRei said:


> yeah how dare he say fedor would beat brock. that's such a diss, i mean to suggest that brock would lose to to the #1 HW in the world, how awful, randy should be crucified, brock with his 4 MMA fights deserves to be the favorite to beat ANYONE ANY TIME!


yeah but don't you see the irony in it.. randy said fedor would beat brock, however on the other hand RANDY BELIEVES HE CAN BEAT FEDOR!!! and he just got ko'd by brock


----------



## wolfbot

Repped. I guess Randy had all of us fooled. He was gracious, composed, and said all the right things _prior_ to the fight. But when the chips are down and things don't go his way, he turns bitter and calls his formerly worthy opponent "lucky."

Right now, I would just like to chalk it up to a true warrior's pride.

Conversely, Brock just tooled every hater on this board. Despite the litany of injuries he suffered under WWE, he was thoroughly schooled on how to play the heel, tell a story, and generally get the crowd so riled up, EVERYBODY had to see the fight. The man is not only a fighting machine, but a publicity generating machine as well. He talked tremendous trash to sell the fight, then graciously and objectively analyzed the fight afterwards. 

His future looks very bright, in as well as out of the octagon.



TheGamefather said:


> Wow, "some people say it's better to be lucky than good"?.. Haha, Like everything had been going according to plan until that lucky punch.
> 
> If anyone needed more proof there was no fix, lol, Randy is pissed about this loss. I can't remmember the last time I saw him lose his composure like that. The Fedor comment is a little ironic too, all things considered.
> 
> On the flip side, with the negativity and presure off of him, Lesnar sounds like a class act. I've never been able to fault him for being honest either.


----------



## chinesetopteam

lol i agree brock was on roids in the wwe.. who cares, good for him, at lease he ain't on it now.. thats the IMPORTANT POINT.. 

and so what if he was on roids in the wwe... don't forget sean sherk, vitor belfort, sylvia (former 2time ufc champ), josh barnett (former ufc champ), stephan bonnar, hermes franca, chris leben and the list goes on were all caught on ROIDS!!!!


----------



## wolfbot

I agree that Fedor is the favorite if it is Lesnar's 5th, 6th, or even 7th fight. His 8th? I give Lesnar the (slight) edge. The pick doesn't bother me, it's the overall tenor of Randy's comments: bitter, dismissive, and generally out of character.



HexRei said:


> yeah how dare he say fedor would beat brock. that's such a diss, i mean to suggest that brock would lose to to the #1 HW in the world, how awful, randy should be crucified, brock with his 4 MMA fights deserves to be the favorite to beat ANYONE ANY TIME!


----------



## HexRei

chinesetopteam said:


> yeah but don't you see the irony in it.. randy said fedor would beat brock, however on the other hand RANDY BELIEVES HE CAN BEAT FEDOR!!! and he just got ko'd by brock


MMA math doesn't work. You can go around in circles looking at fighter's records, just cause guy A beat guy B and and guy A can beat guy C doesn't mean guy B can beat guy C. Styles make fights. FWIW I think Couture would have a better chance with Fedor than with Brock because of the styles and physical aspects- but I also think Brock would lose to Fedor regardless.


----------



## UFC_CHIC

HexRei said:


> that wasn't a pm, it was a rep back in return for the totally ridiculous neg rep you hit me with. I'm gonna take a wild guess that you didn't realize that paid users can see who their reps come from, did you? you thought you were gonna leave me a nasty neg rep and I would never know who did it
> 
> busted!


LMAO. that's some funny shit...get em Hex :cool02:


----------



## chinesetopteam

HexRei said:


> MMA math doesn't work. You can go around in circles looking at fighter's records, just cause guy A beat guy B and and guy A can beat guy C doesn't mean guy B can beat guy C. Styles make fights. FWIW I think Couture would have a better chance with Fedor than with Brock because of the styles and physical aspects- but I also think Brock would lose to Fedor regardless.


]


you've been misled, i'm not implying mma maths cos for me that goes out the window and yes does not work just think chuck, wand and jardine

anyway what i was saying is thatits funny how randy said fedor can beat brock but i'm laughing how all along randy believes he can beat fedor

with a performance like he did against brock, fedor would demolish him... point is randy should just keep quiet on the fedor matter cos brock just exposed him....

i'm a huge randy couture fan but he didn;t look like the same randy that beat GG... against brock he was lighter and just looked weaker than his former self

i hate to use his age but maybe its the long layoff.. however he had a long layoff when he fought sylvia so that might not be the case..

who knows.. he just didn;t look as strong as he was before


----------



## Damone

I thought Randy looked fine. He just got caught and finished.


----------



## dario03

Randy was probably going for endurance over strength. He probably wanted to wear Brock out. Besides its not like having 10lbs more of muscle would make the strength difference that much different.


----------



## wolfbot

Exactly. And he didn't get caught with one fluke punch. He ate some nasty punches first round when Lesnar was on top. He also got caught with well leveraged knee strikes in the clinch. Then he was rocked with a big right elbow, before being finished. 

And I don't think Randy looked good, he looked terrific. Great dirty boxing and striking out of the clinch. The problem was, as Lesnar stated post-fight and as the finish of the fight made obvious, Brock's hands were much, much heavier. Everyone knew that coming in.



Damone said:


> I thought Randy looked fine. He just got caught and finished.


----------



## disposabuell

Bottom line, if I punch any of you at the back of the head near the spine you will go down. Brock may not have intended for the strike to be back of the head but Randy was ducked down and Brock struck with an over hand right down on Randy's neck. That shot should have made the match a no contest, not a victory. As it was, this was just a cheap way for the UFC to get their lame belt back from a guy they have treated like crap for years.

As far as Brock -- he is big and strong and the poster boy for a Super Heavyweight division in the UFC. He is not super skilled though he does have some decent hands and good hips. He wins by being bigger, not better and for that reason I have no interest in seeing, or paying for any more of his fights.

Now BJ Penn, Forrest, Faber...those guys are fun to watch. This fight was just a cheep shot by Dana White who seems bent on making the UFC the WWF. I don't care about rivalries or cooked up drama...I care about skill and good fights. The Randy/Brock fight was the only fight at 91 that wasn't interesting. In fact, the fans got it right when they booed Brock...he isn't interesting, just a sideshow freak.

Can't wait until the guy goes away or get's toasted by a decent fighter. In the mean time I look forward to and will buy the PPV for a Randy/Fedor fight.


----------



## Damone

Actually, Couture was the one who came off looking like a jackass during his little feud with Dana. I love me some Randy, but to say he was treated like crap for many years is foolish. The guy was given a title shot after he had loss to Liddell at LHW.


----------



## HexRei

Damone said:


> Actually, Couture was the one who came off looking like a jackass during his little feud with Dana. I love me some Randy, but to say he was treated like crap for many years is foolish. The guy was given a title shot after he had loss to Liddell at LHW.


that was solely due to a lack of established competiton at HW in the UFC. Cmon man, don't act like there was a line of serious contenders when Randy came back, he got the shot because there was no one else who reasonably deserved it. Randy maybe have been coming out of LWH at the time but he had a past history of wins at HW.


----------



## GirlieGreebo200

Brock is a good fighter but the things hes said about randy makes him a dick in my book. If it wasnt for guys like randy couture Lesnar wouldnt be fighting in front of 19,000 people and making the money he is today.


----------



## GirlieGreebo200

Brock is a good fighter but the things hes said about randy makes him a twat in my book. If it wasnt for guys like randy couture Lesnar wouldnt be fighting in front of 19,000 people and making the money he is today.


----------



## GirlieGreebo200

Brock is a good fighter but the things hes said about randy makes him a c**k in my book. If it wasnt for guys like randy couture Lesnar wouldnt be fighting in front of 19,000 people and making the money he is today.


----------



## chinesetopteam

GirlieGreebo200 said:


> Brock is a good fighter but the things hes said about randy makes him a c**k in my book. If it wasnt for guys like randy couture Lesnar wouldnt be fighting in front of 19,000 people and making the money he is today.


lets not get too emotional about what is said prefight boys n girls, i mean we are in the fight business.... 

and before u add we need mor respect and dignity from fights, ler me remind u of some smack talk randy did...

don;t u lot remember what randy said about chuck?? how about i refresh your memories..

''i want to drop that son of a BITCH on his head''.

now thats no way to talk of chuck's moma.....


----------



## _Destruction_

I was on this other forum, and it seemed like the shitdog **** invaded it.They were bashing brock like crazy and trying to discredit his win, saying crap like "lesnar was getting dominated, he just got lucky with the punch to the back of the head!" "the punch that dropped randy was illegal!" "lesnass will get destroyed by every HW ever!"

You know, the usual shitdog bullshit.


----------



## D.P.

Typical excuses...theres no reason for it, it was a fair fight.


----------



## wolfbot

It's called selling the fight. It's not personal, just business. 



GirlieGreebo200 said:


> Brock is a good fighter but the things hes said about randy makes him a c**k in my book. If it wasnt for guys like randy couture Lesnar wouldnt be fighting in front of 19,000 people and making the money he is today.


----------



## ghkrahn

D.P. said:


> Typical excuses...theres no reason for it, it was a fair fight.


I agree. It was a fair fight. I think the ref waited just the right amount of time to stop the fight.

Just look at the last minute of the fight in this video:

http://www.fightvideosfree.com/Randy-Couture-vs-Brock-Lesnar-UFC-91-Heavyweight-Title-Fight.htm

I was rooting for Randy Couture, but it was a legitimate win for Lesnar.


----------



## yynnaot

wolfbot said:


> It's called selling the fight. It's not personal, just business.


After his performance, I could see brock easily touting himself and bashing randy. But he didn't and i respect him for it. The guy gave a lot of props to randy for coming out and fighting him, I think he was real classy about it. 

Even gsp talked shit about sera before their fight. I cannot agree more that talk before the fight is just promotion.


----------



## Grindyourmind

I've been following this thread and as sad as I was to see Randy go down a part of me was glad to see Brock win. He has come pretty much from that wwe bull to a real fight scenario and over three fights in the UFC you can see his eyes opening. Look at the interview before the Mir fight where he was all bluster and full of pro wrestler bravado to now where he is a more humble champ. Give this beast a few months and he will destroy but even then one punch could end it all. Randy should knock the shit out of whoever talked him into that scorpion king 2 turd. I just watched that and sweet Lord does it suck ass.


----------



## k91st

Brock should make a trip to Randy's camp and start training big time


----------



## wolfbot

Brock's muay thai looked pretty solid against Couture. He did some serious damage with both knee strikes and a big right elbow mid 2nd round. 

I predict Brock is going to focus on a couple of things now:

1. refining his boxing skills.

2. developing some BJJ skills.

He's already shown he's got a very solid chin. It's almost like Randy was giving him a loving caress with his dirty boxing. And Randy can hit pretty hard. Hard enough to knock Sylvia loopy.


----------



## D.P.

I can't wait to see Brock in a year or two, he's gonna be a beast. And that goes beyond his physical presence. I mean mentally, and skill-wise.


----------



## ultravista

UFC 91 Gallery
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=33752


----------



## wolfbot

Randy looks like he's about 4" shorter than Lesnar in the first photo. But he's only supposed to be 1" shorter (6'2" vs. 6'3"). Randy looks to be about 5'11" at this point.
*
Edit:* Randy probably was a bit over 6 feet at the start of his career. But now, in the second half of his forties, he's probably an inch shorter, a smidge under 6' rather than slightly over.


----------



## Damone

Damn, that's a ratty ass hat that Randy Couture is wearing.


----------



## Aaronyman

wolfbot said:


> Randy looks like he's about 4" shorter than Lesnar in the first photo. But he's only supposed to be 1" shorter (6'2" vs. 6'3"). Randy looks to be about 5'11" at this point.
> *
> Edit:* Randy probably was a bit over 6 feet at the start of his career. But now, in the second half of his forties, he's probably an inch shorter, a smidge under 6' rather than slightly over.


i'm pretty sure brock is 6"3 1/2 and yeh, i think i'd agree that randy is a questionable 6"1


----------



## HexRei

yeah they really muddled the whole height thing, I give randy 6'1" (on a tall day) and Brock 6'3 1/2" also.


----------



## Rated

Shawn Tompkins said:


> I think we handled the fight pretty well** Randy was winning the fight up until he got caught** I think it would’ve been a different fight if Brock didn’t grab the cage those couple of times there when Randy was going for slams** But this is MMA and things happen**


orly?

I'm getting sick of the excuses from Couture's camp and fans** Couture did not win the 1st round and I don't think Randy would have done anything significant in those last 15s if he had gotten the TD**


----------



## ultravista

I think Brock beat the crap out of him, that's why he lost** Just my $**02**


----------



## D.P.

Shawn Tompkins said:


> I think we handled the fight pretty well** Randy was winning the fight up until he got caught** I think it would’ve been a different fight if Brock didn’t grab the cage those couple of times there when Randy was going for slams** But this is MMA and things happen


Umm no. Randy was definitely not winning the fight up until the punch, and those grabs were so insignificant, it doesn't even matter. Excuses, excuses.


----------



## dontazo

nice pics .


----------



## Aaronyman

rewatched the fight a few times....damn, lesnar has very little explosion in the 2nd round....that first shot he went for against randy in round 1, took some time, but damn was that a fast shot...in the 2nd round, his shots were much slower....his knee's were fantastic tho...i think that is where he should take the fight w/ nog....against the fence


----------



## dario03

To me Brock looked kinda tired before the fight even started. And did they say he had trouble cutting weight? I thought I heard them say that.

Also I don't think he was being super explosive because plenty of people were talking about Randy tireing him out and taking it in the later rounds. So he could of just been conserving energy to try and prevent that.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Brock REALLY needs to compose himself when he has his opponent hurt. He bullrushed Herring when he dropped him, and he bullrushed Randy when he caught him with that forearm/elbow.

He could have finished both Herring and Couture there and then if he'd stayed composed in my opinion.

Still pissed that he caught Randy. I was really hoping Randy would defy logic again


----------



## TheGamefather

dario03 said:


> To me Brock looked kinda tired before the fight even started. And did they say he had trouble cutting weight? I thought I heard them say that.
> 
> Also I don't think he was being super explosive because plenty of people were talking about Randy tireing him out and taking it in the later rounds. So he could of just been conserving energy to try and prevent that.


I took that look on Brocks face to be nervs. Fourth fight ever and your going for the title, expecting to win no less, thats a lot of presure. I think he was very nervous about the thought of losing to someone as small as Couture and what that would say about his future in the sport. 

He's still got less fight experience than just about anyone on the ultimate fighter even, it's going to be a few more fights before he starts feeling comfortable. Thats when the full on explosive Lesnar will be back if you ask me, with poise, its going to be a sight to see. Right now he is still focussing almost entirely on not getting into a possition to get subbed.



The Lone Wolf said:


> Brock REALLY needs to compose himself when he has his opponent hurt. He bullrushed Herring when he dropped him, and he bullrushed Randy when he caught him with that forearm/elbow.
> 
> He could have finished both Herring and Couture there and then if he'd stayed composed in my opinion.
> 
> Still pissed that he caught Randy. I was really hoping Randy would defy logic again


I was thinking the exact opposite actually. If he'd gone for the full speed double leg on Randy right after the first time he rocked him in round 2, he probably would have pounded him out right there. Instead he was too tentative and got leaned into the cage.

Once he's comfortable that he can avoid subs, we'll see much more bullrushing not less. It's going to be good times.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

TheGamefather said:


> I took that look on Brocks face to be nervs. Fourth fight ever and your going for the title, expecting to win no less, thats a lot of presure. I think he was very nervous about the thought of losing to someone as small as Couture and what that would say about his future in the sport.
> 
> He's still got less fight experience than just about anyone on the ultimate fighter even, it's going to be a few more fights before he starts feeling comfortable. Thats when the full on explosive Lesnar will be back if you ask me, with poise, its going to be a sight to see. Right now he is still focussing almost entirely on not getting into a possition to get subbed.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the exact opposite actually. *If he'd gone for the full speed double leg on Randy right after the first time he rocked him in round 2, he probably would have pounded him out right there. Instead he was too tentative and got leaned into the cage.*
> 
> Once he's comfortable that he can avoid subs, we'll see much more bullrushing not less. It's going to be good times.


I'm not quite sure what he wanted to do, but when he saw Randy do that little dance, he just ran at him. I dont even think Brock knew what he wanted to do. And if he'd have bullrushed for the double leg, he'd have probably missed like he did with Herring


----------



## Adasko

Brock Lesnar: ufc heavyweight champion of illegal strikes!
i hate him so much...


----------



## D.P.

I see we're still not past the excuses..


----------



## boodaddy614

Hey I used to hate Lesnar only for his attitude. I was thoroughly impressed with the way he handled Couture and I must admit he deserves the belt. I can't even think of a heavyweight that can take him outside of Fedor, maaaaaybe Tim Sylvia but only if he sharpens his game up. I'd like to see Frank Mir vs. Brock Lesnar though.


----------



## vandalian

Aaronyman said:


> ...i think that is where he should take the fight w/ nog....against the fence


Sounds smart. Nogueira's going to have a tough time taking him down or hurting him much inside the clinch.



D.P. said:


> I see we're still not past the excuses..


I wonder if we ever will be.


----------



## BlitzGT

We will never be past the excuses.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I love how if anyone mentions anything that went wrong in the fight that person is automatically "making excuses." Lesnar didn't fight a perfect fight and theres nothing wrong with pointing out certain things, its not making excuses


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Terror Kovenant said:


> I love how if anyone mentions anything that went wrong in the fight that person is automatically "making excuses." Lesnar didn't fight a perfect fight and theres nothing wrong with pointing out certain things, its not making excuses


Yet alot of Lesnar fanboys refer to "the bad stand-up/point deduction" in the Mir fight, but thats not making excuses. . . :dunno:


----------



## D.P.

Terror Kovenant said:


> I love how if anyone mentions anything that went wrong in the fight that person is automatically "making excuses." Lesnar didn't fight a perfect fight and theres nothing wrong with pointing out certain things, its not making excuses


Idk if you've read any of the other posts but not only do they say what went wrong but they're saying that it wasn't a fair fight, or that Lesnar did something illegal, or there shouldn't have been a fight in the first place, or something about the WWE, blah, blah. That's making excuses brother. And if anybody didnt fight a "perfect" fight, it was Couture, Lesnar did nothing wrong, he won fair and square, that's it.


----------



## cplmac

The Lone Wolf said:


> Yet alot of Lesnar fanboys refer to "the bad stand-up/point deduction" in the Mir fight, but thats not making excuses. . . :dunno:


Nothing in the Lesnar/Couture fight was even remotely as controversial as that standup/deduction by Assagatti.


----------



## ThatGuyUkno

i cant wait for lesnar to get wrecked so this hype about him will die out....hes another kimbo slice!


----------

